# The second round with the UnderCurrent, The $6,500 expearment gets better



## woodsmaneh! (Jul 1, 2011)

Well so far so good, I veged them for 3 weeks and than moved them into the flower room 17 days ago and this is how they look.. I made some changes this time around, using Dutch Master Gold, full line. Moved my room around so I can get access to all sides and as you can see things are rocking. I have been running at 600PPM and am changing out the res tomorrow and will bump the ppm up to 800. I am growing 2 types of my Blue Storm or as I like to call it "BS". Really it's named after my dog, who makes me laugh so hard all the time, she's a pitty and smiles so hard she sneezes and a cross with DJ shorts NT Blue Berry. The tallest plant is 33 inches...I'm liking it... O I put in a ton of air so I'm up to $7,100 to date.


----------



## mr.bond (Jul 6, 2011)

Awesome woodsman... can't wait to see these babies develop. Looks like you're off to a great start! I'll stick around.

Cheers,

Mr. Bond


----------



## longroot (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice. Very nice!


----------



## fuckwhatnameisnttaken (Jul 6, 2011)

So much yellow in those photos, it's hard to see any detail..


----------



## Nordic division (Jul 7, 2011)

Love your setup!!  Keep posting


----------



## MediMary (Jul 7, 2011)

fuck yah+rep
looks like you getting things dialed... 
dude looks like the farm is no more


----------



## HiImNick (Jul 7, 2011)

I thought those were mother plants before you said you veg'd them for 3 weeks. They're fucking humongous... awesome.


----------



## SKandall (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm purchasing one of these systems also from current culture next week. My question to you is how do you regulate the height of the eater in the net pots? I can't wait to get mine started.. I saw your last thread and I like what I see here..


----------



## SKandall (Jul 7, 2011)

Did you build some kind of box to hold the modules?


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jul 7, 2011)

fuckwhatnameisnttaken said:


> So much yellow in those photos, it's hard to see any detail..



Took some shots with lights out better detail will post on the weekend.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jul 7, 2011)

MediMary said:


> fuck yah+rep
> looks like you getting things dialed...
> dude looks like the farm is no more


Getting a grow under my belt helped so far so good.

I was just talking to Logic over at the Farm, want to get some white Fire seeds from him.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jul 7, 2011)

SKandall said:


> I'm purchasing one of these systems also from current culture next week. My question to you is how do you regulate the height of the eater in the net pots? I can't wait to get mine started.. I saw your last thread and I like what I see here..



Not sure what your asking? "My question to you is how do you regulate the height of the eater in the net pots?"


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jul 7, 2011)

SKandall said:


> Did you build some kind of box to hold the modules?



Yes I used 2x12's and lined them with Panda. Will be changing to EDPM (rubber pond liner) after this grow.


----------



## fuckwhatnameisnttaken (Jul 7, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> Took some shots with lights out better detail will post on the weekend.


Looking forward, to the future, I can see it, you can see it...


----------



## SKandall (Jul 7, 2011)

I meant Water not eater sorry iPhone has auto spell


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 7, 2011)

Sub looking good wood +rep


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jul 8, 2011)

SKandall said:


> I meant Water not eater sorry iPhone has auto spell



I have an auto feed so I set my water height with that. Last 2 weeks of flower I lower it to 1/2 the bucket.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jul 8, 2011)

Here are some more pix, they have grown 2 inches in 3 days, tallest is 34 inches and this is day 23. Will get more bud shots to morrow when lights are out and also on. Still messing with the Camera. Going to get the cages done this weekend. There is something going on here, last time I grew the plants furthest away grew the best and here we go again???? Wonder why?? I think it might be because they are closer to the pump??


----------



## mr.bond (Jul 9, 2011)

OH boy, lots of buds poppin up and lovin' the formation of the colas I see!!! Looking good... perhaps teh ones closest to the pump gets more dissolved oxygen? Does the large plant have more roots than the others?

Cheers Woodsman!

Mr. Bond


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 9, 2011)

~GROW IT FOR CANADA!!~

*passes blunt*


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jul 9, 2011)

Just took these, dam they smell good and are starting to pack on the resin, what a great and different way to grow. I can't beleive I still have 6 weeks to go, there going to be mega plants, I'm so happy. Brought the new setup in and will see if it will fit in there tonight.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jul 10, 2011)

I changed the 8" net pots to 12 HD net pots. I changed because I felt the 8's did not give enough support to the bigger plants. The 12's only have holes starting 2 1/2 inches down so no light gets in and there is more room for the roots to spread out over the 12 vs 8 inches. The 12" HD are also much stronger than the 8's. I don't think there will be less room for the roots, but just in case I have a new system I built with 30gal barrels with 4" pipe that I will fire up soon. Here are some pics of the pots for comparison.


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 10, 2011)

damn! those are serious!

i know you're using plywood lids, but just out of curiosity, will those still fit on a 5 gal bucket lid?


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jul 10, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> damn! those are serious!
> 
> i know you're using plywood lids, but just out of curiosity, will those still fit on a 5 gal bucket lid?


Yup that's what they are made for, to fit the 5 gals, they have a lip so they stay centered.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jul 13, 2011)

Ph 5.6 PPM 760 Res Temp. 63, Humidity 60%, temp 80

Going good and I`m liken it!


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 13, 2011)

ver' nice jailbait porn! tabarnac'!


----------



## mr.bond (Jul 20, 2011)

Looking nice and juicy!! Great trichome formation so far!

Cheers mate!!

mr.bond


----------



## flatty311 (Jul 21, 2011)

Quick question I'm new to hydroponics an I really like the setup my question is how do you get the water to return to you resivior with the plants being lower than it ? Just asking because this is the type of setup I would like to try


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 21, 2011)

Nice looking flowers cant wait to see the end results


----------



## MediMary (Jul 21, 2011)

Dannnnnkk


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jul 21, 2011)

flatty311 said:


> Quick question I'm new to hydroponics an I really like the setup my question is how do you get the water to return to you resivior with the plants being lower than it ? Just asking because this is the type of setup I would like to try


 I have two res. one is the same level as the rest of the system and the other 45gal is raised up 20 inches above the whole system. The 45 is connected to the lower res and has an auto feed system. Gravity does the work. There is a pump at the end of the pods that drives the water through the chiller and back into the res.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jul 21, 2011)

Update tonight.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jul 22, 2011)

Week 5 of flower and all is well, note to self put cages on befor you need them, much easier. Ph 5.5 ppm 800 res temp 62 room 80 RH 70% I have never seen this many trichromes at this time when I grow in dirt. Blowing me away. This grow is so different than the last. Must be doing something right. BUD PORN


----------



## flatty311 (Jul 22, 2011)

thanks man i love your setup makes me wanna run naked thru your grow room lol defiantly wanna learn more on this setup looks great and them plants look killer what brand nutrients do you use ?


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jul 22, 2011)

flatty311 said:


> thanks man i love your setup makes me wanna run naked thru your grow room lol defiantly wanna learn more on this setup looks great and them plants look killer what brand nutrients do you use ?



I am using Dutch Master full line up.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jul 22, 2011)

Tried to load these earlier...


----------



## flatty311 (Jul 23, 2011)

hate to be a pain but i really like your setup and i was just wondering if there is anyway you could post picks of your res setup and how you ran your plumbing i would really like to do a setup like yours and yours has been one of the best ive seen so far


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jul 24, 2011)

flatty311 said:


> hate to be a pain but i really like your setup and i was just wondering if there is anyway you could post picks of your res setup and how you ran your plumbing i would really like to do a setup like yours and yours has been one of the best ive seen so far



You can find most info here this was setting up the grow with lots of pix, the grow sucked but some times you failures are like taking a course, you learn from them.

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/414078-big-6-500-00-adventure.html

Ask away that's what were here for,


----------



## KOOdO (Jul 24, 2011)

Bro biggest ups ever ur seroiusly pro'ed up from the cola co up. sorry im soo blitted. but honestly ur buds and plants are like what i want so bad. my set up was the one hps an i got like no ahrvest left but u og kushin over durrr wit dem 4 X400wt hps ur livin it up cracka!


----------



## KOOdO (Jul 24, 2011)

But on the other hand if I had ur setup i would have ALL my lemuns put to full work on every square inch. bye pinching the topps while theere young and using scrog to even the canopy and keep it at one level, ud have way bigger yeilds


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jul 24, 2011)

KOOdO said:


> But on the other hand if I had ur setup i would have ALL my lemuns put to full work on every square inch. bye pinching the topps while theere young and using scrog to even the canopy and keep it at one level, ud have way bigger yeilds


I do agree with you, a the moment I have little time to devote to my ladies so I just let them grow, I will be topping and LST the girls in the next grow as I have more time in a month or so. Thanks for stopping by


----------



## flatty311 (Jul 24, 2011)

thanks for the help !


----------



## legallyflying (Jul 25, 2011)

Looking sweet man. Finally some photos of someone that knows what the hell is going on.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice very nice


----------



## drgreentm (Jul 25, 2011)

very nice wood, whats your goal this go around? last one was nice even with the issues.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jul 25, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> very nice wood, whats your goal this go around? last one was nice even with the issues.


4 to 8 #'s the 8 is my dream

If I can match my organic grow of 700 to 800 g per 1000w I will have a smile on me like a horse eating thistles so that would be 2800/3200g total. That's the real target right now. I'm working on a super system will post some shots next updated. Thursday.


----------



## drgreentm (Jul 25, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> 4 to 8 #'s the 8 is my dream
> 
> If I can match my organic grow of 700 to 800 g per 1000w I will have a smile on me like a horse eating thistles so that would be 2800/3200g total. That's the real target right now. I'm working on a super system will post some shots next updated. Thursday.


nice bro i think you could do it with this system when all is dialed in, how long you vegging your ladies for??


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jul 25, 2011)

Vegged them 3 weeks this time I think I will go 4 weeks with a top or 2 in the first 3 weeks, I just topped 8 that are vegging right now.


----------



## legallyflying (Jul 26, 2011)

Yo woodsmaneh. Is your vegging area around the same size as your flower room? Problem I am having is that I like to keep the flower room occupied as much as possible (its 7.5 x 10). 

My problem I am having is that when I veg in my tent (4.5' x 6) with 18 plants, I get a bunch of stretch as once I top them twice, they get bushy as hell and I am thinking that the intermingling of the leaves is a big cause of the stretch (and high daytime temps) (80). One thing I did notice the last round is that I had one plant getting blasted by a fan. That one was stockier and shorter than the rest. She is mid flowering right now but when I go in the flower room I swear I get a boner when I look at how big her stalk is. 

ANy advice appreciated.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jul 26, 2011)

My veg room is 5x12, I have 9 5gal pails hooked up at one end and all my clones at the other end. Clones spend 2 to 3 weeks under T5's than on to the 1000w over bubble cloner for another 2 weeks, than into 12 inch net pots for 3 to 4 weeks under a 1000w. Not surprised about the fan effect on the plants, the movement makes the plant stronger, I have fans running 24/7 just for that purpose, they need to be strong to support the buds and that's how they do it outside.

Having the plants close together will cause stretching, competing for light. The plants can tell when they are getting to close together and trigger the reach for the top. I also found that starting the plants under the biggest light you got works wonders, that's why the 1000w.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jul 26, 2011)

damn those have potential to be qp plants


----------



## Joedank (Jul 26, 2011)

Very nice brother subbed for the rest of the show ! Rep!


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jul 26, 2011)

MrStickyScissors said:


> damn those have potential to be qp plants


Dam hope more than that, I'm hoping for 1/2# minimum. 

*Congrats on your 2000 post.*


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jul 27, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> Dam hope more than that, I'm hoping for 1/2# minimum.
> 
> *Congrats on your 2000 post.*



thanks. damn your aiming for sum monsters. if you get a qp a plant let me know im switching to hydro


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jul 27, 2011)

is that setup R-DWC? thats bad ass


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jul 27, 2011)

MrStickyScissors said:


> is that setup R-DWC? thats bad ass


Yes it is called an undercurrent, and it grows monster plants

cch2o.com/

lots on you tube ​
 www.youtube.com/watch?v=4e8mK19mcPM


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jul 27, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> Yes it is called an undercurrent, and it grows monster plants
> 
> cch2o.com/
> 
> ...


iv seen them in two and five gallon but those look like there alot bigger? I would love to try that out. just for fun at least


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jul 27, 2011)

MrStickyScissors said:


> iv seen them in two and five gallon but those look like there alot bigger? I would love to try that out. just for fun at least



yup this are 15 gal. and I am building a 30 gal that's a monster setup, will be launched soon. The air pump is 280 watts and about as big as a watermellon and 1hp chiller, 2200gph circulation pump, pool filter. I get a chubby when I look at it, the plants will be huge,, in the valley of the jolly green giant hohoho it's off we go to grow


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jul 27, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> yup this are 15 gal. and I am building a 30 gal that's a monster setup, will be launched soon. The air pump is 280 watts and about as big as a watermellon and 1hp chiller, 2200gph circulation pump, pool filter. I get a chubby when I look at it, the plants will be huge,, in the valley of the jolly green giant hohoho it's off we go to grow


thats pretty clean. how much did that chiller run you? Thats why I never ran one of those setups cause they only sell the 2 gallon ones where im from and you have to make the bigger ones. im not really gud at making shit


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jul 27, 2011)

The 1Hp I paid 800 for it, they sell for around $1600 but you can find them on sale. My supplier loves me so I get great deals from him. I also found out that they were doing a model change and selling the 1 hp cheap so went to him and said how much.

http://www.growlightexpress.com/water-chillers-60/ecoplus-1-hp-water-chiller-489.html


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jul 27, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> The 1Hp I paid 800 for it, they sell for around $1600 but you can find them on sale. My supplier loves me so I get great deals from him. I also found out that they were doing a model change and selling the 1 hp cheap so went to him and said how much.
> 
> http://www.growlightexpress.com/water-chillers-60/ecoplus-1-hp-water-chiller-489.html


damn that thing is a beast. 88 pounds lol if i was to do a little 5 gallon 6 plant set up I could get sumthing smaller you think?


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jul 27, 2011)

Yup a 1/4 hp should do just fine.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jul 28, 2011)

Here we are at week 6 plus 1 day and things are working well, I have not made a res change yet????? They have been drinking about 65 gallons in the last 9 days. I looked at Trichromes today with the scope and WOW there are cloudy already....6 weeks?? so cool I will wait till I have some dark before chopping. I usually grow this girls around 65 days in organic soil. My organic plants are so small compared to this girls.

Well here is some bud porn enjoy

I'll get this camera figured out soon.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jul 28, 2011)

Repost deleted


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 29, 2011)

Frosty nugs man getting close


----------



## drgreentm (Jul 29, 2011)

looking good wood, going to be a nice harvest.


----------



## mr.bond (Jul 29, 2011)

looking great woodsman!!! getting closer. frosty as ever. also, that monster setup you are talking about sounds crazy man. what purpose will the pool filter serve for you? ive never heard of someone using something like that in a grow setup. cheers mate!!!

mr. bond


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jul 29, 2011)

mr.bond said:


> looking great woodsman!!! getting closer. frosty as ever. also, that monster setup you are talking about sounds crazy man. what purpose will the pool filter serve for you? ive never heard of someone using something like that in a grow setup. cheers mate!!!
> 
> mr. bond


The pool filter is to keep any roots or hydroton from getting to the pump and jamming it.


----------



## DarylP (Jul 29, 2011)

Very nice grow Dude. Now if you really want you UC system to rock. Switch over to vertical lighting those girls. Think you have nice buds now, see what vertical lights can do with the lower bud sites.


----------



## drgreentm (Jul 29, 2011)

DarylP said:


> Very nice grow Dude. Now if you really want you UC system to rock. Switch over to vertical lighting those girls. Think you have nice buds now, see what vertical lights can do with the lower bud sites.


 i agree, veg for a while (6-8 weeks) switch to bare bulb vert and it would be hard not to get at least a pound a plant.


----------



## mellokitty (Jul 29, 2011)

it's all good. OP's keeping an eye on a certain bare vert bulb grow. 

*wink wink nudge nudge*


----------



## Budologist420 (Jul 29, 2011)

subbed!

Cant wait to see how this turns out.

Your gonna a lot of chronic. Good luck


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jul 29, 2011)

Some better pics from this morning


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## The Rusty Bullet (Jul 29, 2011)

Please could you tell me where you got those cages??

Thanks


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jul 29, 2011)

Yup got them from the barn yard, LOL really I have dogs and the fence I use for them is called sheep fence I just cut it and bent it. It's 4 feet high and you can buy it at any farm supply place.


----------



## Kippers (Jul 29, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> Yup got them from the barn yard, LOL really I have dogs and the fence I use for them is called sheep fence I just cut it and bent it. It's 4 feet high and you can buy it at any farm supply place.


What's the purpose of the cages?


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jul 29, 2011)

Kippers said:


> What's the purpose of the cages?


Support the plants growth, the buds get so big the branches break


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jul 29, 2011)

I took these with my Microscope, enjoy, The lump is some hash I made.


----------



## doser (Jul 29, 2011)

ya gotta love trikes
no?


----------



## HiImNick (Jul 29, 2011)

Do tomato trellises not work for you?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 29, 2011)

Those are just beautiful. I'm flabbergasted. I feel....mmmm....like Michael Jackson must have felt the first time he went to boys town


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jul 29, 2011)

HiImNick said:


> Do tomato trellises not work for you?


Too small for my girls, I believe in Go Big or stay on the porch with the little dogs. My 250 gal Great Big RDWC kind of demonstrates my view. I relise others don't have the resources I have or the legal right to do it, I am a MMP and licensed. Was a pot smoker when I was younger, now I'm a MMP, who would have thunk it. But the point is if Tomato cages is what you have than that's great, if all you got is some sticks and baler twine that's cool, just Do It! Hell I started growing in milk cartons when christ was a cowboy, so don't get discouraged by my excess I don't take vacations or go to sports events so I spend my cash on trying to be the best grower I can and in that process learn and teach along the way. Thanks all for stopping by.

Positive vibes your way


----------



## Mauler57 (Aug 2, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> Too small for my girls, I believe in Go Big or stay on the porch with the little dogs. My 250 gal Great Big RDWC kind of demonstrates my view. I relise others don't have the resources I have or the legal right to do it, I am a MMP and licensed. Was a pot smoker when I was younger, now I'm a MMP, who would have thunk it. But the point is if Tomato cages is what you have than that's great, if all you got is some sticks and baler twine that's cool, just Do It! Hell I started growing in milk cartons when christ was a cowboy, so don't get discouraged by my excess I don't take vacations or go to sports events so I spend my cash on trying to be the best grower I can and in that process learn and teach along the way. Thanks all for stopping by.
> 
> Positive vibes your way


Very, very nice WM.I have subscribed.....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 2, 2011)

We need a update...


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Aug 3, 2011)

Here some eye candy


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 3, 2011)

wow wood very profesional.......


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Aug 16, 2011)

We cut them down yesterday, took me about 4 hours to trim and hang. Largest plant was 6.2 pounds WET with no roots. Got a total of 35 lbs wet hanging. So should give me +-4 pounds dry. Got some great Hippie Crack (finger hash) total couch lock and drifting then eat the refrigerator bare. I love summer peaches, strawberries, cherries and tomatoes Hummmmmm food. Got some slab doors and put a fan on top and a space heater inside for my dryer, 63 sqf, been using it for 8 years and it works great.

I will post a final dry weight when I have it, 7 to 10 days. 



View attachment 1739098View attachment 1739099View attachment 1739100View attachment 1739101View attachment 1739102View attachment 1739103View attachment 1739104View attachment 1739105View attachment 1739106View attachment 1739107


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 17, 2011)

Nice update wood cant wait for the end result


----------



## Phillip J Fry (Aug 17, 2011)

nice crop! what do you grow the plants in container wise? totes?


----------



## legallyflying (Aug 17, 2011)

Phillip J Fry said:


> nice crop! what do you grow the plants in container wise? totes?


55 gallon barrels. can't you see them in the picture? LOL


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Aug 17, 2011)

Phillip J Fry said:


> nice crop! what do you grow the plants in container wise? totes?



These were grown in 15 gal pails with a 45 gall auto feed res.
The barrels in the back ground are 30 gal I will be using for my next system.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 18, 2011)

very nice! how many days total??


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Aug 18, 2011)

Joedank said:


> very nice! how many days total??



67 days in flower.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 19, 2011)

Looks frosty! Can't wait to see next round


----------



## cruzer101 (Aug 30, 2011)

Beautiful colas man. Hell of a job.


----------



## cephalopod (Aug 30, 2011)

Wow Woodsman, I totally missed your return until now, back with a vengeance and looking good.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Aug 30, 2011)

So Big drum roll..... 439g = just shy of 4 lbs. Not bad for a second try but it is very good yield per plant. Average plant yield is 1/2 pound., want to get to 3/4 lb soon.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice bro how many watts?


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Aug 30, 2011)

4000, average yield for a 1000w but not for 2 plants under a 1000w, trying to see how much I can get from one plant. I am looking to get 3/4 to 1 lb over the next 3 grows. Still learning and making mistakes.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 30, 2011)

Gonna go bigger on the buckets ? You got co2? Half lb per plant is rocking!


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Aug 31, 2011)

Joedank said:


> Gonna go bigger on the buckets ? You got co2? Half lb per plant is rocking!



I have 30gal buckets for another grow I will in a month or so. I have Co2 but have not used it yet. I don't run Co2 in the summer just the fall and winter and spring. The Co2 burner heats things up about 10 degrees and that's too hot in the summer here.


----------



## legallyflying (Sep 1, 2011)

woodsman, do you have a water cooled co2 burner? I used a tankless water heater and based on its efficiency rating, it takes 90% of the heat of the burner away with the hot water. I have a thread on it if your interested.


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Sep 1, 2011)

Can't wait to see your new 35 gallon DIY UC system in action.

Thanks for all the great pics!
-Sub'd & Voted-


----------



## luciusluv (Nov 16, 2011)

Much respect on your grow.. Honestly.. I don't see how you spent over 7,000 for this grow.. that seems rather expensive. i have studied this board last few months daily because the spirit has summoned me to grow.. anyways, i was going to go with a simple design with much smaller buckets, with a goal of something over 2# harvests.. but after studying your grow, instead of 16 smaller plants, i'd much rather grow 4-6 larger plants and still produce about 2#. I can purchase plywood and 2*4 and build a fairly nice grow space in my medium sized basement. air systems co2 lights and undercurrent system with 8 in pots.. that will all put me down about 2500 - 3000 max... not including nutrients and spike in electric bill. if you where supplying medical shops.. you would make your money back in 1 harvest.. 

.. so how much are you spending to feed your plants?


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 16, 2011)

$2500 max? WHAT? Sorry to call you out but I find that extremely hard to believe. 

You could easily spend 7k , Hell, I have about 7k in my 4800 watt, sealed, climate controlled Co2 grow room. Just buying 4 1000 watt ballasts, hoods, and bulbs will put you at around 2K. plus $500+ for Co2, then you have multiple fans, split AC, reservoirs, water pumps,air pumps, air stones, nutrients, ppm meter, ph meter, etc etc etc. My electric bill is $700 month and I have some of the cheapest power in the country. 

At any rate,I wold love to see how you came up with. Maybe there is some hidden cost savings available. But I am likely to chalk it up to not understanding all the expenses of building a grow room. I know that I way underestimated.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Nov 16, 2011)

The jumbo system I am using for example the 4" T's are 35$ each and a 4 way is 80$, and add a chiller, everything cost when you go big. I found that you can buy the hay before the cow eats it or after, cheap is not the object when growing pounds of the best. Sure you can get an air pump for 100$ but when it fails and your crop goes south than what's the cost. I get 1/2 lb plants all day and now that I have the time to spend with them I expect 3/4 lb at the least. I have grown just about every way you can and when I got legal I was limited to the amount of plants, I know of no other way than RDWC to get plants this big. I'm not saying it's not possible just saying 2% of guys can pull it off.


----------



## KingKushKush (Nov 16, 2011)

Ha Ha your Avatar looks like Kid from Kid N Play!


----------



## KingKushKush (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice pics! You ever try and run your PPM's @ 1000 - 1550? I usually end (before flush) at 1550 and cant picture run'n less now. 800 seems to work ok?


----------



## Noobthumb87 (Nov 17, 2011)

Don't mean to sound like dick but holly shit you guys spent a lot. I spent around 1k on three plants and averaged 12 oz per. I made my own UC(undercurrent) and honestly the only reason I didn't get 1gram a watt was because I was a jack ass and placed the plants too close. I used AN for grow and I used Dutch master for bloom, something wasn't going right with the AN bloom they were getting too much nitrogen ( fuckin AN, the additives are great like xfactor and big bud but their soils are very strong). All in all I did have great genetics( some rosta hippie, I hate hippies). But seriously fellas and or ladies, yield per plant is based soully on light , space per plant and genetics. The highest my ppms went in either system was 800. I also used pure flower but it's very powerfully shit so be carefull and double air stone your buckets, the dwc bucks don't need to be chilled but if you maguiver a UC like me the best way to do it is 4 2Ls in the reservoir change them every 6 hours and 2 times durring flower. Oh room temp was at steady 75-80* ( used an portable AC and sucked cold air at night) a big part of flowering is the times your lights are on in flowering. I like 5pm to 5am. I do live in Michigan. Good luck happy growing be safe, and don't drink and drive or do any other drugs MJ is a drug but if used wisely can be fun and productive. Love mom


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 17, 2011)

^. Uh huh. Let's seem some pics of these gorgeous huge plants. 36oz with how much light?


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 13, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> ^. Uh huh. Let's seem some pics of these gorgeous huge plants. 36oz with how much light?




4000w is what they be under.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 13, 2011)

sorry guys kind of been a while don't know why but back with an update, Room will get changed around again next grow, more on that later. Things went well this time with no screw ups yet. With 2 systems in the room having some humidity issues, just ordered another 20 gal humidifier to put in there. I have a new lady I'm trying out it is KO Kush from Sannies . It is one plant. Next post for more

*Sannie's Seeds - K.O Kush F2*
Genetic: Killa Kush x Herijuana
Flowering time: 7-8 weeks
Harvest: up to 500 gram/m2 (indoor)
Taste: earthy afghani/kush
Effect: extreme stoned
Flowers They are rockhard covered in kristals
THC: Percentage up to 24%


_(killa Kush/Herijuana)_
This is the most extreme cross witch I have produced so far. As mother we used the Killa Kush, a highly recommended strain with an overwhelming spicy Kush taste. As father we used the over potent Herijuana.









This combination (pre98 bubba kush X killa queen / herijuana) emerged when working with breeder Moterabel. This Breeder describes these 2 strains as his heaviest and medicinal strains. After the right selection of the Killa Kush and the Herijuana, we used the 2 most outstanding plants for this cross. The F1 / F2 and F3 are growed with much pleasure by lots of growers al over the world. This F4 is made on taste and will hide lots of kush dominant plants. A knock out stoned with a explosive taste





_Breed by sannie _

*Product Informatie* Type:Mostly IndicaFlowering time7-8 weeksHarvestup to 500 gram/m2(indoor)Taste:earthy afghani/kushEffect:extreme stoned flowersThey are rockhard covered in kristalsTHC:Percentage up to 24%
 
Contents 10 seeds




This is the most extreme cross witch I have produced so far. As mother we used the Killa Kush, a highly recommended strain with an overwhelming spicy Kush taste. As father we used the over potent Herijuana.

This combination emerged when working with breeder Moterabel. This Breeder describes these 2 strains as his heaviest and medicinal strains. After the right selection of the Killa Kush and the Herijuana, we used the 2 most outstanding plants for this cross. The F1 is growed with much pleasure by lots of growers al over the world and this F2 will even give more winners as the F1 did.

Breed by sannie and knutsel





View attachment 1932888View attachment 1932889View attachment 1932890View attachment 1932891View attachment 1932892


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 13, 2011)

Here are the rest of the girls at 4 weeks of flower, they smell great and are bulking up nice, you can see clearly the success I am having topping my strains. Not all were topped, but most were. 

Ph 5.6
PPM 780
res temp 62
room temp day 83/night 70
humidity 35%

using DM Gold

Just doing add backs to the res, have not changed the res out yet and don't think I will. Ordered a new 20 gal humidifier, the other system in the room makes a big difference in humidity so will have two 20 gal humidifiers with auto fill.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 13, 2011)

Looking good as usual wood!


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 16, 2011)

Well got the two chillers I am going to be using. They are each 50 feet SS 3/8 with garden hose fittings. They are for chilling wort (beer) and I purchased they from New York Brewing supply, the cost was 70$ and they shipped by US mail to Canada. 

http://www.nybrewsupply.com/stainless-steel-wort-chiller-garden-hose-fittings-38-x-50.html

I had they in one week, real good service. If I were to do it again I would buy the 25 foot vs 50 as this would do the same job but with a bigger pump. Stay tuned to see how they work. Will likely make the swap in mid Jan. when the girls are done, but you never know, if I get the bug could happen sooner. The reason I got them was I have a 1 hp chiller and it is only running 1 300gal system and it could do 2 more so will take the ½ hp chiller off the UC system and use the 2 coils with the 1 hp chiller to cool both Big Blue and the UC. I am going to use the ½ hp chiller in another room so it will not go to waste. I plan on hooking up an 8 hood cooler to cool the room this summer instead of the air conditioner. I am just buying the box not the fan as I have them. They have them with a fan

http://www.hydroinnovations.com/product-details.php?title=ICE BOX Pro&pro=30

and without

http://www.hydroinnovations.com/product-details.php?title=ICE BOX Water-Cooled Heat Exchanger&pro=10

Chillers are almost 50% more efficient than air conditioners, so with 1 or 2 of the chillers and my 8 fans should cool the room. So what I am going to do is the following, if you have any ideads let me know glad to have the help.

I will run a 45gal barrel as the chiller res. with a 2550gph pump driving the chiller. In that res I will add 2 mag drive 300 for the 2 fifty foot coils in the res of each system which will pump the chilled water to the coils at 61 degrees. When summer comes I just add another pump for the cooling. I will run ½ hose to feed each 3/8 chiller.

Couple notes
Do not use copper coils as the nutrients in the res will eat at them and release too much copper.
Do not clean Stainless Steel with Ammonia or cleaners like that as they will pit the SS. Use CLR or something like that.


View attachment 1939214View attachment 1939215View attachment 1939216View attachment 1939217View attachment 1939218View attachment 1939219View attachment 1939220View attachment 1939221


----------



## legallyflying (Dec 17, 2011)

I am using the same type of coils to chill my Rez. I bent the cooling coils of a dehu into a tote and pump that cold water through the wort chiller coils sitting in my 55 gallon Rez. Works awesome!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 17, 2011)

Hey wood what you using to cool the water your running through those coils?


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 17, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Hey wood what you using to cool the water your running through those coils?



I will be using a 1 hp chiller to cool a common res that the other pumps will sit in. So I have a 45 gal filled with water, my 2550gph pump will run the water through the chiller so I will have a 45 gal barrel of constant 61 degree water. I toss in my pumps and attach garden hose to them and the coil and drop in the nutrient res of my 2 systems, the return line going back into the chiller 45 gal barrel. Will post pix when I do it.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 17, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> I am using the same type of coils to chill my Rez. I bent the cooling coils of a dehu into a tote and pump that cold water through the wort chiller coils sitting in my 55 gallon Rez. Works awesome!!!



You are a handy DIY guy, I was going to buy the tubing and bend myself but......


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Dec 17, 2011)

> Do not clean Stainless Steel with Ammonia or cleaners like that as they will pit the SS. Use CLR or something like that.


That's a good tip! Thx.

Your chiller idea sounds like a good way to condense the power used for cilling h2o. The only thing I might suggest is wrapping that rez with a hot water heater blanket for insulation.

Good shit woods!

Uc~


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 17, 2011)

I may put a fan in front to help cool the room, if not than that's what I will do.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 17, 2011)

I jacked up the ppm to about 900 and they did not like it at all so back down now. New cages, found this fence it's 16 g and vinal coted, squares are 2 x 3 and it is easy to work with, comes 4 feet tall.

Ph 5.6
ppm 780
res temp 61
room d/n 83/70
Humidity 35%

Going to add the second humidifier tonight so will show some of the work later. Hose fell out of one of my 45 gal RO collector and drained on the floor, no harm due to the EDPM liner. Will add some humidity also.


----------



## 907 (Dec 18, 2011)

Very Cool!, You might consider using ice chest for your res. I use 2 120 quart Igloos, one for my res and one for my chiller res. Makes for pennies on the dollar to cool. I even use the 10 gallon Igloo round coolers for my flower pots,huge roots!


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 18, 2011)

907 said:


> Very Cool!, You might consider using ice chest for your res. I use 2 120 quart Igloos, one for my res and one for my chiller res. Makes for pennies on the dollar to cool. I even use the 10 gallon Igloo round coolers for my flower pots,huge roots!View attachment 1941731View attachment 1941733
> 
> View attachment 1941725


People just continue to amaze me with what they think up and use. Dam stoners are the McGivers of the world. Well done 907 and you have given me some ideas. Thanks for stopping in.


----------



## legallyflying (Dec 18, 2011)

That's the gene I use for my scrog. The dehu chiller doesn't really save energy..I mean, it won't dehu the air anymore. But it does work waaaaaay better than a standard chiller. Freakishly better. 

Looking good


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 18, 2011)

Just discovered that my one res is 50 and the other is 52, WTF so they were running hot I stuck a 6" duct in there from outside, last night it was -20, room was at 60 so plugged up the 6" that will bring the temps back to 62 in the res and will change out the 8" for the cool tubes to 6" and slow the fan down and install a damper that will bring the night time temp back up to 70. It all looked fine last night glad I checked this morning but I slept in a bit. Any way hope the ladies are OK.


----------



## 907 (Dec 18, 2011)

Right on Woodsmaneh, I have been watching yours from afar. 
Yo Legally, we were talking last year about the ecotemp on demand water heaters for CO2 gens. Anyhow happy holidays from my crazy girls to yours,MERRY XMAS  PEACE 907


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 24, 2011)

Boy what a screwed up 2 weeks, first room was getting into the 95+ range, so added a 6" cooling line to the chillers, well got colder than I thought, checked the room 12 hr later and both res were at 50 degrees. holy shit bat man. Found the issue and fixed it, back draft damper, big $$$$. Took 6 hours to get temps back to 62. One plant looks like it thought it was time to go...

O did I mention the filler hose fell out of the RO tank and drained on the floor!!!!! my mistake took the clamp of for something else.

O ya it gets better, look in 4 days ago and I got Fucking Spider Mites the 2 spotted types. I used Avid on them and than nuked them again tonight and will do it again in 5 to 7 days. Get them all, little bastards, think I got them from bring in wood to burn, note to self change clothes or garden first. So other than that it's all good. Will get some pics in a few days.

Did I mention the computer died and had to get a new one.....another time


I am using Avid on them started Tuesday and sprayed again today. Due to the life cycle you need to spray at least 3 times to get them all. I do it every 5 to 7 days and than check under the microscope. Little bastards...


will keep you posted.


By the way Avid can be used up to a week before harvest and is safe for human consumption. It is toxic and can make you sick if it gets on you or you breath it in. Turn all fans off when using. I wear a Tyvek suit, respirator, hat, goggles and gloves when I use it. You can down load the WHIMS info on line here


http://www.syngentaprofessionalproducts.com/prodrender/index.aspx?prodid=733


Protect yourself when using any thing like this. And keep out of reach from anyone.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 26, 2011)

Well here are some pix of the progress been a tough 2 weeks. Happy New year all..


The one Koush is doing well tons of flowers, my one plant on the end in the corner thinks it's time to die but is coming back. Did not like the 50 degree res temp from last week. 3, 6, and 8 are the Pix of the KO F2 from sannies. The others are my cross.


----------



## sweetswisher (Dec 26, 2011)

very nice plants man


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 30, 2011)

K wood i understand the basic concept of uc but im a bit lost on how to add a res to it? 

Without a res your adding back water thats in direct contact with the plant! 

My idea wouldbe to put a pump on a switch to pull out all the water in the system that
It can get out, to the res then add back ph the send it back to the system?

How do you do it?


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 30, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> K wood i understand the basic concept of uc but im a bit lost on how to add a res to it?
> 
> Without a res your adding back water thats in direct contact with the plant!
> 
> ...



I have a central res that feeds all the pails. They are all connected with 4" or 3 1/2" pipe. The central res is fed by a 45 gal raised back up res with an auto fill on the plant res. side. I use RO water and don't even ph as it is at 7.0 but because the ppm is so low as soon as it hits the plant res it corrects to 5.5 to 5.8 so no issues there.

Here are some pix showing what I did and how it works, any more questions ask away bro..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 30, 2011)

So wood you recamend building a systen or buying one, im looking a just 5 to 8 gal planters, with same for control planter


----------



## mrduke (Dec 31, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> So wood you recamend building a systen or buying one, im looking a just 5 to 8 gal planters, with same for control planter


i was thinking the same but for the price do you really think that its worth the money? i mean i'll be tossing close to a grand in supplies plus buying this new one for in the range of 2g more do you really get 30-40% better yeilds?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 31, 2011)

The yields with uc are the best! Crazy yields


----------



## LT1RX7 Drifter (Dec 31, 2011)

i hope you plan on putting a reflective film up your losing a ton of usable light on the wood walls, i suggest some stuff called reflectix frome lowes or home depot its cheaper and 1000% more durable, its bubble wrap with mylar on both sides, has a texture so no hot spots, you can get a 4ftx 50ft roll for $40ish, I can say i am very pleased to see this thread and read about your grow your doing sweet keep it up, why so many res containers are you gone for long period of time or something it seems like a lot more work mixin nutes


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 31, 2011)

If you look on the secound to last pic you will see hes takin care of that


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 31, 2011)

mrduke said:


> i was thinking the same but for the price do you really think that its worth the money? i mean i'll be tossing close to a grand in supplies plus buying this new one for in the range of 2g more do you really get 30-40% better yeilds?


As I am a med user I am limited to the # of plants I can grow. In all my years of growing (since christ was a cowboy) I have never ever seen plants grow so well and SO FUCKING BIG INDOORS.

I have screwed up all my grows and still pull down 1/2 # per plant = 2 plants under a 1000w = 1#, these systems can grow 2 to 3# under a 1000w, I just need to stop making mistakes. Takes a whil to diial a big room in when you have temps swings out side from 10 to -25 in the matter of days.

Growing organic it would take me 8 to 10 plants to produce 1/2#



LT1RX7 Drifter said:


> i hope you plan on putting a reflective film up your losing a ton of usable light on the wood walls, i suggest some stuff called reflectix frome lowes or home depot its cheaper and 1000% more durable, its bubble wrap with mylar on both sides, has a texture so no hot spots, you can get a 4ftx 50ft roll for $40ish, I can say i am very pleased to see this thread and read about your grow your doing sweet keep it up, why so many res containers are you gone for long period of time or something it seems like a lot more work mixin nutes


These plants will drink 5 to 30 gal a day so need lots of water, the systems have their own res and than I connect to another res with just RO to auto fill the system res's. I have mylar to9 put up but still setting it up and I think I will go back to hoods vs cool tubes as the tubes are not as effective at directing light. 



hellraizer30 said:


> The yields with uc are the best! Crazy yields


Yup and will turn OK weed into very good weed. I was going to toss a strain but one got into the UC and boy am I glad it did it's a keeper, I grew 9 out in dirt and they were so so.



hellraizer30 said:


> So wood you recamend building a systen or buying one, im looking a just 5 to 8 gal planters, with same for control planter


First issue is cooling the water if you can't do that than I don't recommend one of these. So if you got a way to cool I would build a system you can save 30 to 40% using cheaper equipment. Uniseals can be bought online anywhere, I would go with 3" if you are using 13 gal pails and I would use the rough totes that go on sale all the time, min 13 gallons to max 20 gal. My buddy builds these for a hydro shop near him and he has a thread on here

https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/478010-flowering-undercurrentdwc.html

I also show how to build my big blue system at the start, click on the sig at bottom. 

Over at the THC farmer they have a whole section on the UnderCurrent have a look, lots of stuff there but not a DIY thread as it is sponsored by UC, I'm over there under the same name buy no ! at the end.


Thanks for dropping in, hope I answered your questions if you got more keep them coming
Peace and Happy New Year.


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Dec 31, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> If you look on the secound to last pic you will see hes takin care of that


I prefer the reflective solution of waterfalls and natural greenery on the other wall


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Dec 31, 2011)

Makes them think they are out in the jungle. The whole room has been coated with 3M reflective glass beads they use in road paint. The clear application insulates and reflects 98% of light. It also makes a great disco with lasers. It costs about 2300$ to paint the room but the hard part was counting the right number of those little glass beads, they are 1/2 the size of a pin head. Well if this was April fools ^^^^^ it would be funny by I'll just stick to the facts. I'm not putting up anything on the walls yet, when I'm happy with the room it will get done as I have 2 rolls of reflective Mylar I got from the National Research Counsel, they use the stuff on the shuttle to reflect 100% of the sun. Nope that's not true is the stuff you get at the hydro store but the good stuff.


----------



## ottawaliquid (Dec 31, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> Makes them think they are out in the jungle. The whole room has been coated with 3M reflective glass beads they use in road paint. The clear application insulates and reflects 98% of light. It also makes a great disco with lasers. It costs about 2300$ to paint the room but the hard part was counting the right number of those little glass beads, they are 1/2 the size of a pin head. Well if this was April fools ^^^^^ it would be funny by I'll just stick to the facts. I'm not putting up anything on the walls yet, when I'm happy with the room it will get done as I have 2 rolls of reflective Mylar I got from the National Research Counsel, they use the stuff on the shuttle to reflect 100% of the sun. Nope that's not true is the stuff you get at the hydro store but the good stuff.


LMAO! Damn you had me going... Especially with your location.. you never know.. some NRC mylar. Love it! 

Happy New Year (or as we say out East.. Happy New Years!)


----------



## legallyflying (Dec 31, 2011)

God damn. Now you have me thinking about making my DWC buckets into a Undercurrent system. I have 12 13g totes right now. So I have a question. How big of a pump would I need to circulate that bad boy? 

And I guess the bigger question.. Did you see a jump in health and yield compared to dwc?


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 1, 2012)

legallyflying said:


> God damn. Now you have me thinking about making my DWC buckets into a Undercurrent system. I have 12 13g totes right now. So I have a question. How big of a pump would I need to circulate that bad boy?
> 
> And I guess the bigger question.. Did you see a jump in health and yield compared to dwc?


Well you will need a chiller 1/2 hp should do, pump size is based on the chiller so 1/2 hp ecoplus needs a 1000gph pump as long as the head is no more than 4 feet. (that means it pumps up 4 feet high which if you go higher the performance of the pump drops).

I have never see plants grow this well and this big inside. I have been growing for 3+ decades and have only seen plants this big outside. Yes there are 1 or 2 guys who have hit it out of the park but they are very rare. I got 1/2 lb per plant the last 4 grows = 1lb per 1000w. In dirt I need 16 plants to do this, as I am limited to 50 plants, there is no other way to go. 

My plants are very robust and love the system, remember I have FU all the grows with the UC and still get an awesome yield. Yes I screwed this one up to but they still look great and I will still get 1 lb per 1000w. I can't wait to get a full grow in with no FU's on my part. 

Take a walk over to the THCFarmer and check out the section on the UnderCurrent, it will blow you away what some guys are getting. 3+ lb.

http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f158/


Just as an aside the plants will take a little longer to mature by 7 to 14 days but the yield is well worth the wait.

I crossed a couple plants I had, hashplant, NL#5 and Super skunk and grew them out in dirt to see how good they were. Well they were not that special so decided not to grow them. By some trick of fate I wound up putting 8 in the uc and I got to tell you that's all anyone wants now. So in dirt they suck in the UC they are a star. Kind of makes one wonder.........


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks wood for all the info


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 1, 2012)

Any time. The guys over there are great for info but short on humor and no drama over there, real peaceful crowd.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 1, 2012)

About those uni seals i see alot of sqaure planter bucket! But not much in the way of round planters, is there a issue
With the uni-seals sealing up? I ask cuz im thinking 5gal buckets for a veg uc setup and bigger for bloom. So to the 
Point do you think uni will work on standard 5gal bucketss?


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 1, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> About those uni seals i see alot of sqaure planter bucket! But not much in the way of round planters, is there a issue
> With the uni-seals sealing up? I ask cuz im thinking 5gal buckets for a veg uc setup and bigger for bloom. So to the
> Point do you think uni will work on standard 5gal bucketss?


People have reported issues using round surfaces, I have both, flat and round and have no issues, if you can afford the ruff totes that go on sale all the time, 10$ that would make it easier. My next one I build will be the ruff totes from Home depot. Most uniseals that leak are because of poor prep when the hole is drilled. Not the proper hole size, not trimming and sanding the finished hole so there are no burrs or bits of plastic. The seals work very well and are more cost effective that bulkheads. I have a 1" uniseal in a 4" pipe and no issues. Use regular blue windex to put together and assembly should be a breeze. I would not go any smaller than 1 1/2 but 2" would be better for small 5 gals, you can get the pipe and most fittings (S 40 PVC) at Lowes. Make sure you get the cleaner and the glue. The pipe has a coating on it from being manufacturing that's a bitch to get off and the glue will not stick! I learned the hard way.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 1, 2012)

Awsome il will file that info in my uc building plan.


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Jan 1, 2012)

Like woodsman said uniseals work great on well prepared curved surfaces.

When assembling a Uc I put all uniseals, flex hose & air hose line in a bucket of hot tap water. I pull them out when needed apply some foaming dish soap to the uniseal and Pvc than gently slide them together. It's the easiest way I found to assemble.


----------



## legallyflying (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for the tips. I have 5 gallon square buckets and 13 gallon totes I could use. I found the roots did better in the square buckets because they are smaller and taller and the bubbles covered more root surface. I have a dehu chiller that would just sit in the Rez. Any suggestions on which size of bucket I should use? I am vegging for about 8 weeks under a scrog (well, I would veg for 4-5 I'm my dwc setup in my veg tent then move them into the flower room an rdwc. When they are done the roots just about fill the 5gallon buckets. 

Thinking 2" pipe and 1200 gpm pump. http://www.petmountain.com/show_product/11442-517170/?utm_source=froogle&utm_medium=datafeed&utm_term=11442-517960


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 2, 2012)

legallyflying said:


> Thanks for the tips. I have 5 gallon square buckets and 13 gallon totes I could use. I found the roots did better in the square buckets because they are smaller and taller and the bubbles covered more root surface. I have a dehu chiller that would just sit in the Rez. Any suggestions on which size of bucket I should use? I am vegging for about 8 weeks under a scrog (well, I would veg for 4-5 I'm my dwc setup in my veg tent then move them into the flower room an rdwc. When they are done the roots just about fill the 5gallon buckets.
> 
> Thinking 2" pipe and 1200 gpm pump. http://www.petmountain.com/show_product/11442-517170/?
> utm_source=froogle&utm_medium=datafeed&utm_term=11442-517960



You will need to use the 13gal for flower for sure if veging for 8 weeks. The pump your looking at is the same pumps I am buying for my new system. The mag drives are great and never had one fail.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 2, 2012)

UnderCurrentDWC said:


> Like woodsman said uniseals work great on well prepared curved surfaces.
> 
> When assembling a Uc I put all uniseals, flex hose & air hose line in a bucket of hot tap water. I pull them out when needed apply some foaming dish soap to the uniseal and Pvc than gently slide them together. It's the easiest way I found to assemble.



Great idea for assembly, my first one I used KY Jelly to put together. LOL Now I just use blue windex works great and no mess. I always clean the system so no issues with residue. UC is shipping new systems with a special grease to use.


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Jan 2, 2012)

It must be water soluble grease, that's probably the last thing I would think to use.


----------



## legallyflying (Jan 2, 2012)

Are their words in the two Above posts with the pictures? We need a boner emoticon lol


----------



## legallyflying (Jan 3, 2012)

I tell you, I think there is a link between motivated growers and ADD or excessive compulsion disorder. Been spending hours researching and trying to design the rdwc conversion. The only real bummer is that it seems like a little more of a pia than my interconnected dwc bucket system that uses a ebb and flow bucket controller to maintain water levels. It's kind of pseudo rdwc really as the control bucket drains all the grow sites and then fills them up, thereby keeping the nutrient solution mixed. 

Maybe I'll just set it to drain and fill every 30 minutes. It wouldn't be constantly circulating but it would be close. 

One question, I read that people drop the water level during flower. Do you employ this tactic? Reason I ask is that if you did you would have to have an adjustable top off float...correct?


----------



## cerberus (Jan 3, 2012)

woodsmaneh! said:


> Any time. The guys over there are great for info but short on humor and no drama over there, real peaceful crowd.


ive been lurking your thread and TK's over there for a little while now. great work bro! I'll be hitting you up with Q's in a few weeks, when my current system runs its course.

peace


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 3, 2012)

cerberus said:


> ive been lurking your thread and TK's over there for a little while now. great work bro! I'll be hitting you up with Q's in a few weeks, when my current system runs its course.
> 
> peace



TK is great, check out DesertS and Jacks. Thanks for dropping in.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 3, 2012)

looking good and should come down in about a week

ph 5.8
ppm 610
res temp 62
room temp 85/67
RD 56%

I can't wait to try the KO Kush it looks so good. The Ko are pix 4,5,6,7,8,9,

View attachment 1971456View attachment 1971457View attachment 1971458View attachment 1971459View attachment 1971460


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Legal got a good question, im wondering the same thing about water levels between bloom and veg!

Also i see you and others run your ppms low theres a reason?


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Jan 3, 2012)

Looking Good!





​


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 3, 2012)

legallyflying said:


> I tell you, I think there is a link between motivated growers and ADD or excessive compulsion disorder. Been spending hours researching and trying to design the rdwc conversion. The only real bummer is that it seems like a little more of a pia than my interconnected dwc bucket system that uses a ebb and flow bucket controller to maintain water levels. It's kind of pseudo rdwc really as the control bucket drains all the grow sites and then fills them up, thereby keeping the nutrient solution mixed.
> 
> Maybe I'll just set it to drain and fill every 30 minutes. It wouldn't be constantly circulating but it would be close.
> 
> One question, I read that people drop the water level during flower. Do you employ this tactic? Reason I ask is that if you did you would have to have an adjustable top off float...correct?





hellraizer30 said:


> Legal got a good question, im wondering the same thing about water levels between bloom and veg!
> 
> Also i see you and others run your ppms low theres a reason?


Yes I do drop my levels and my auto fill is adjustable. You can get one similar at any hardware store, look for a float in the humidifer section, drum humidiriers use them. When the plants start I have the water 1" above the bottom of the net pot. After I see roots I drop to 1" below, and once there are lots of roots 2" below, and for the final 10 days 1/2 the space between the bottom and the net pot. This stimulates fall conditions for the plant. 

Remember I have the room to drop the water that much, in smaller systems adjust using smaller increments. The big one to do is the drop below the bottom of the net pot once you get roots showing. Remember you have all those bubbles popping on the surface to soak the bottom.

PPM are kept low because you will kill your plants if youfollow the feeding instructions the manufactures reccommend. I use 1/2 to 1/3 of the reccomended and my plants love it, I tried pusshing them to 800 but they started cupping and burning up. Live and learn. Your plants will tell you what they want. I know that sounds like hippy talk but with RDWC it's true, you have so much avalible food for the plant when they are eating your PPM and PH move. 

Here is the rule to follow

If your nutes are at 500ppm and two days later there at 350ppm you need to up your ppm! It works like this, change res set ppm at say 600ppm ph 5.9 run for 24hrs, now if you ppm rise and ph drops nutes are too strong. If ppm drop and ph rises, nutes are too weak. But if your ppm and ph are basically stable then you have found the right mix for your plants.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 3, 2012)

So had a closer look and I think 3 days to go, I see a few dark trichromes on some of them and the KO has a few too.......

one of my favs...


[video=youtube;2jQN6y5mW08]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jQN6y5mW08[/video]


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks wood for clearing that up, the ppms im used to using now wont work in a uc thats good means less money
To spend on nutes


----------



## cerberus (Jan 3, 2012)

woodsmaneh! said:


> Here is the rule to follow
> 
> If your nutes are at 500ppm and two days later there at 350ppm you need to up your ppm! It works like this, change res set ppm at say 600ppm ph 5.9 run for 24hrs, now if you ppm rise and ph drops nutes are too strong. If ppm drop and ph rises, nutes are too weak. But if your ppm and ph are basically stable then you have found the right mix for your plants.


bam! i think this one should be repeated for people who might have gotten all caught up in the bud porn. this has been proving dead on in my gro n flo's.. I have to top off about 8 gallons a day for my 12, so i have been playing with this feeding rule for a couple of rez changes..


----------



## cerberus (Jan 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;Yi6XV8yBFoU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yi6XV8yBFoU[/video]

Carlin was the man!


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 4, 2012)

I grew up with Carlin and he was so funny, but as he got older he got meaner and started forusing on the ugly part of life, he turned bitter in the end

On June 22, 2008, Carlin was admitted to Saint John's Health Center in Santa Monica after experiencing chest pain, and he died later that day of heart failure. He was 71 years old.[SUP][62][/SUP] His death occurred one week after his last performance at The Orleans Hotel and Casino in Las Vegas. There were further shows on his itinerary.[SUP][22][/SUP][SUP][63][/SUP][SUP][64][/SUP] In accordance with his wishes, he was cremated, his ashes scattered, and no public or religious services of any kind were held.[SUP][65][/SUP][SUP][66][/SUP]


----------



## hectorchevantes (Jan 4, 2012)

So do you think that the undercurrent setup did any better than a traditional sec?


----------



## hectorchevantes (Jan 5, 2012)

I mean dwc*


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 5, 2012)

all yields are base on a combanation of factors and in different hands different yields. But for a novice grower to be able to build or buy a RDWC that is tuned correct and can produce 1# with 2 plants under a 1000w with no expearence, you be the judge. Remember this is indoors and the top growers are getting 2+# per 1000w I have seen 3# 1000w with 2 plants from a pro grow. Show me a better way and I will change. There is more to it than tossing a punp chiller and air stones together. This type of growing has been around for about 10 years but is so cutting edge that you have to have peers to talk to to learn what to do. The hydro shops and nutrieant manufactures don't have a fucking clue how these things work, but ton's of legal grow opps have switched due to the control and quality and QUANTY. But that's just my opinion.....were the ground breakers and we learn from eachother, here guys like Undercurrent are ground breakers and over at the THCfarm we have our own thread sponsered by UnderCurrent systems.... have a look and learn

Thanks for stopping in


----------



## hectorchevantes (Jan 5, 2012)

Wow I checked it out and there's more info there than I know what to do with. Only thing I didn't see though was how to properly build the setup. Can you give me a run down or would you recommend spending the money to buy one. I'd really like to build though cause I'd only be able to afford a 4 site system in the reasonably near future.


----------



## legallyflying (Jan 6, 2012)

Google around. There is plenty of info out there. Your probably looking at more money than your originally thought because your going to need a chiller but at any rate..

You need containers..5 gallon for smaller plants. 13-15 gallon for bigger trees. Then you need to buy the uniseals to put the PVC pipe into the containers. You could do 2" but everything I have read says spend the extra $30 and get 3". Uniseals are about $8 a piece. In the middle of your containers ( the farthest point from your collection bucket) you need to tap into the 3" pipe with a 1/2 or 3/4 inch hose that will run to your high quality water pump. (around 800gph). From the pump to your chiller and then into the collection bucket. A top of tank and Float Valve commects to the collection bucket. Then you just need some net pots, a BIG air pump and a bunch of airstones for an 8 site system:

9 containers $60
8 large net pots $20
18 3" uniseals. $145
20' of 3" PVC. $15
10 feet of 3/4" tubing $10
decent water pump $130
large air pump $80
8 airstones $10 
50 gallon drum $20
float valve $15 
1/10 hp chiller $300
Pvc fittings and elbows $25

So your in about $800. But that includes the chiller!


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 7, 2012)

Well the deed is done they came down this morning, I flashed dried some of the KO and it's nice and works well but will wait till it is cured right. Here are some pic I have another chop in 8 days. Some eye candy 

View attachment 1980391


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Jan 7, 2012)

Growing manicured buds!, Looks like there wont be much trim work for you!

Nice!


----------



## laid (Jan 9, 2012)

woodsmaneh! said:


> PPM are kept low because you will kill your plants if youfollow the feeding instructions the manufactures reccommend. I use 1/2 to 1/3 of the reccomended and my plants love it, I tried pusshing them to 800 but they started cupping and burning up. Live and learn. Your plants will tell you what they want. I know that sounds like hippy talk but with RDWC it's true, you have so much avalible food for the plant when they are eating your PPM and PH move.
> 
> Here is the rule to follow
> 
> If your nutes are at 500ppm and two days later there at 350ppm you need to up your ppm! It works like this, change res set ppm at say 600ppm ph 5.9 run for 24hrs, now if you ppm rise and ph drops nutes are too strong. If ppm drop and ph rises, nutes are too weak. But if your ppm and ph are basically stable then you have found the right mix for your plants.


Thanks for this I have a self made AERO system and I came to this same conclusion 
for my 55gal rez. Hopefully I will post a thread oneday.


----------



## legallyflying (Jan 10, 2012)

Just thought I would throw it out there since I am buying things for a RDWC system, hydro hut has 3" uniseals for $4.54!!! that is CHEAP.

http://www.thehydrosource.com/Pumps_Irrigation/Accessories/Uniseal_3_In.?zenid=85eao7nt0ki3n9hcg8ghec02f1

cheers.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 10, 2012)

legallyflying said:


> Just thought I would throw it out there since I am buying things for a RDWC system, hydro hut has 3" uniseals for $4.54!!! that is CHEAP.
> 
> http://www.thehydrosource.com/Pumps_Irrigation/Accessories/Uniseal_3_In.?zenid=85eao7nt0ki3n9hcg8ghec02f1
> 
> cheers.


I'm in that's dame cheap up here they are $11.12, I guess I'm building another system, I'll have one to veg them in.


----------



## KryptKeepa (Jan 11, 2012)

Ive been wanting to build a DIY UC system. But its a big project!!
I just wanna grow some trees!

Keep doin your thing Woods!!


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 11, 2012)

yup it's some work but if you like things that move and pump and blow and leak and on and on it's great. I love to mess around, frustrated inventor or something like that. It will also teach you skills you need to have as a homeowner. Plumbing, electrical, air, heating, cooling all kinds of things that people go to collages to learn, you get a free degree with every system from the school of fast learning.

I love trying to make stuff better, if you saw how much stuff I got from failed projects you would laugh so hard, but after all these years I have just about 3 to 10 of everything, pumps, fans, heater, bla bla bla, I love my job as a grower


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 11, 2012)

Just got 2 1200gph mag drive pumps so I can switch over to the chiller coils. Bought online my delivered cost was $188.00 each, happy with that. I'm chopping the girls in the jumbo tomorrow so will be able to start the mods to everything I have planed.


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Jan 11, 2012)

Here's the cheapest I've seen water pumps, the 1200gph is 118$ + free shipping.

http://www.petmountain.com/product/aquarium-water-pumps/11442-105526/supreme-magnetic-drive-water-pump-10-foot-cord-.html


----------



## legallyflying (Jan 11, 2012)

KryptKeepa said:


> Ive been wanting to build a DIY UC system. But its a big project!!
> I just wanna grow some trees!
> 
> Keep doin your thing Woods!!


Not that big of a project, I figure 3 hours for everything... its just an expensive project


----------



## KryptKeepa (Jan 12, 2012)

You think only 3 hours? 
I dunno man, I got the ol ADD... and me plus projects.. Usually end up bad... well except for my girls.. Cause I love them...


----------



## legallyflying (Jan 12, 2012)

Well it will only take me 3 hours because my dad is a television repair man and he has this ultimate set of tools!


----------



## mike91sr (Jan 12, 2012)

I was gonna say, I have to add an hour to any project for at least one "whoops run" to Lowe's for a tool/fitting that I need to finish. And then when I get back my buzz is gone and I have to blaze up for at least another half hour. And yes, smoking is a necessity and I count it as on-the-clock time....now if I can just get an employer to agree with that philosophy.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 12, 2012)

took the other ladies down so tonight I start on the changes, can't wait to get it going again


----------



## legallyflying (Jan 12, 2012)

So what are the big changes? Are you going to grow them in 55 gallon drums now with a swimming pool as your rez? LOL I've decided on two rows of 4 plants, each row under 3 600's. Can't help to think I'm wasting allot of light but I plan on heavy training. 

Woodsman, can I ask what your spacing is?


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Jan 12, 2012)

woodsmaneh! said:


> took the other ladies down so tonight I start on the changes, can't wait to get it going again


​


Grabs popcorn & waits for the show to start.


----------



## KryptKeepa (Jan 13, 2012)

I currently have 3 moms of Super Lemon Haze in RDWC...There currently about 4 feet tall.. I think you inspired me Woods.. im gonna make some TREES! 
but I am def going to need to train those puppies!


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 13, 2012)

legallyflying said:


> So what are the big changes? Are you going to grow them in 55 gallon drums now with a swimming pool as your rez? LOL I've decided on two rows of 4 plants, each row under 3 600's. Can't help to think I'm wasting allot of light but I plan on heavy training.
> 
> Woodsman, can I ask what your spacing is?


You crack me up to funny, my spacing is 30"


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 13, 2012)

Well got my load of air stones and another 9" flexair today. I buy the blue ones in bulk, as soon as I have the cash will move to the 9" Flexair to replace the blue 6".


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 13, 2012)

You guys have heard me talking about bending my plants over here is what it looks like after I snap them. You can see the elbow that they grow if done right. As you can see all the buds turn up and they look great. 6 weeks in flower in dirt was a mom so just getting the most from her.


----------



## SFguy (Jan 13, 2012)

i have dont that a few times only by WHOOPS... LOL The knuckle the make it really neat, sometimes if the plants dont stand well alone, i pinch the stems hard to make knuckles like that to strengthen hem, up a lil bit while they are vegging 

what is all that frosty white stuff on your buds man??? you should get some spray for that... lol looks like it stinks =)


----------



## AtrophyIntelect (Feb 4, 2012)

wow, those plants look so good! this may be a dumb question, but; do you know if i can use a tea in hydro gardening? i haven't been able to find a definite answer. Most of the teas i read on say they condition the soil, and that's why the plant responds so well. So, no soil... are teas pointless for me?


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 4, 2012)

AtrophyIntelect said:


> wow, those plants look so good! this may be a dumb question, but; do you know if i can use a tea in hydro gardening? i haven't been able to find a definite answer. Most of the teas i read on say they condition the soil, and that's why the plant responds so well. So, no soil... are teas pointless for me?



Some guys use teas in dwc, I don't in fact when I was doing organics after a couple years I stopped doing teas as the plants will get more out of just top dressing than a tea.


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Feb 4, 2012)

AtrophyIntelect said:


> wow, those plants look so good! this may be a dumb question, but; do you know if i can use a tea in hydro gardening? i haven't been able to find a definite answer. Most of the teas i read on say they condition the soil, and that's why the plant responds so well. So, no soil... are teas pointless for me?


If your looking for info on tea in a dwc 
Check out this thread: https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/361430-dwc-root-slime-cure-aka.html


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 4, 2012)

Taking a break for a bit....new grow is going great.


----------



## fall3n (Feb 5, 2012)

I read this whole thread and all I have to say it's wow!!.wood....the canna genius. Happy growing RIU.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 5, 2012)

fall3n thanks for stopping in


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 16, 2012)

Well looks like we were never here for the last month eh! So much for daly back-ups LOL

Lets see we will pick up for here so

I ordered a bunch of pumps 1200gpl and 350 gpl with venturi and fraction impellers. I also ordered a monitor that was cheap, not quite ready for hydro but works great with fish so will see what it can do for us. Should have it in a week. Started another room today and don't have the last one done yet. This room is the veg room. MY DIY cloner is working OK I got 80% root rate right now. My other room is ready to come down in 5 to 10 days than reload. I still have a pile of work to do on the other new room, lights, ventilation and move the chiller outside, drill holes in concrete for that. Going to put all my lights ballast outside in a box I will build. Summer is coming and I want to cut my hydro so this should help. I increased security put in steel doors.

Hope my buds get this big


----------



## legallyflying (Mar 16, 2012)

Security is a good thing. Someone broke into the front of the house and stole my wallet. No big deal I guess, except it has my state issues grower identification card!! 

Seems a house alarm is in the works


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 16, 2012)

I have 3 pit bulls that range in size from 45 to 100 pounds plus a 13 foot gate with a 300 foot drive way and on the gate it shows a pix of a big snarling dog and says "I can make it to the gate in 3.5 seconds Can you!" 8 wireless IP cams with 50" night vision and 4 with ir. Proximity alarms and lights at gate and 4 corners around house. I don't need all that but I do liquidations and run across all kinds of stuff cheep. and I'm a tecnology freek I like using that stuff.

My dogs won't chase lazers or take food from anyone but me and the wife. They will let you in but won't let you out. BnE guys use the lazers to distract the dogs or toss food into a room through the window than when the dogs chow down they enter and close the door and trap the dogs. The steal doors is more to comply with gov. requirments, a little over kill but that's me.

Guess your back from your road trip, fine mess u come back to here at RIU. The farm is down.


The security team eats 275$ of food a month, 3 bags of the best.


----------



## legallyflying (Mar 17, 2012)

Yeah indeed I Did some reading and bought some adt alarm signs. Also going to get a cheap wireless alarm system. I live in a very urban area..like 10 minutes from down town. Kind of the cost of Being able to get Chinese food at 1:00am 

Would love to get a dog, but I'm really a cat guy. I like to grab my pets, pet them when I want to, then letting them go away.


----------



## justabegginner (Mar 17, 2012)

woodsmaneh! said:


> I have a central res that feeds all the pails. They are all connected with 4" or 3 1/2" pipe. The central res is fed by a 45 gal raised back up res with an auto fill on the plant res. side. I use RO water and don't even ph as it is at 7.0 but because the ppm is so low as soon as it hits the plant res it corrects to 5.5 to 5.8 so no issues there.
> 
> Here are some pix showing what I did and how it works, any more questions ask away bro..
> 
> View attachment 1963969View attachment 1963970View attachment 1963972View attachment 1963973View attachment 1963974View attachment 1963976View attachment 1963977View attachment 1963978


where did you get the square pails from


----------



## legallyflying (Mar 17, 2012)

justabegginner said:


> where did you get the square pails from


home depot, wallmart, lowes, target. They are just storage totes.. unless you are talking about the original UC containers. Those are available online, there are links out there if you google DIY UC a thread will pop up. They are pretty pricey.. like $14 a piece or something. 

Any tote will do but you want to make sure that you have a fllat point on the side big enough to install the uniseal and 3" pipe.. Which means a 4" hole.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 17, 2012)

Great weather and time to BBQ


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 19, 2012)

Nice wood! Friday i got a treager grill


----------



## justabegginner (Mar 19, 2012)

hey woods what do you set your ppm and ph in your res when you first but clones just starting to root do you slowly raise it as more roots start to come if yes by what incurments for example 200 ppm to 300 ppms also the ph i have read that ph is not too important the ppm number is what matters but i have also that ph is just as important as ppm i'am new to all this and i'am doing alot of reading up also i was wondering if i put 2 frozen 2litre bottles in my res do you think that will help with cooling the water temp instead of buying a chiller


----------



## legallyflying (Mar 19, 2012)

Hey beginner, .. and woods I don't mean to hijack... If you want the straight dope on rooting out clones.. then read this thread and follow his advice to a T..

fuck, of course THC farmer is down.... Go there when it is up and read "rooting in the UC or veggin gin the UC undre the UC forum. 

Short answer.. minimal nitrogen and low PH for rooting out. Like say 300ppm, mostly p and K and 5.2-5.5 ph. 

When the plants start to root and grow you will increase your PPM steadily. 200 or so every week is a good bet. When your plants are around 1 foot by 1 foot you should be around 400PPM in the UC..or at least I am. PH can swing around. 

What you really need to do is take readings every day and write them down. Then look at them and see what is happening. When the PPM are about perfect for the plants the PH stays pretty steady. PH up and PPM down.. Good... let them go a little. PH still climbing, PPM getting a little low... add a little nutrients and knock the PH down. 

PH falling..... WARNING WARNING WARNING!!

And here is the best grow advice you will ever get... ALWAYS tend to the lower side of the PPM scale. IF you start to see problems, (plants looking a little yellowish, purple veins, maybe some mag deficiency or calcium spots) then bump it up a little.. SOO many people think..oh yeah, they are healthy and HUNGRY!!! Here you go amn, EAT a fuck load and get me high as fuck!!!! It just doesn't work like that. Healthy people don't gorge themselves at buffets full of tons of extra shit they don't need, same goes for plants. 

Cheers!.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 21, 2012)

Well starting to get my orders in, got my new air pump, boy is it big and it will handle 33 air stones = 2 x 8" stones in each bucket. Will post pix tomorrow. Got my 36 new air stones. Cleaned out the UC tonight, going to re-do the big room and make majour changes, move the chiller outside and just about everything else is going outside including ballast.


Intresting note I took the temps of my ballast and the core ones were 115 to 122 degrees and my Lumatec 1000 was 115 to 119, so much for running cooler. Make's me fee better about buying 3 more core 1000w for the new room.

The new deep water air pumps offer high volume with steady air flow. Energy efficient, quiet operation. Single outlet discharge.12.25" x 8.5" x 8.75" 6' cord. Suitable for ponds up to 10,000 gallons. 9150 cu.in/min. air volume 100 watts. Includes 7.25 plastic air diffuser with 33 air outlets. (3/4" ID air tubing not included) Max water depth 11'6" Pressure +6.53 psi. Rated at 45db.
Only 100w

My cloner is working gang busters, 14 days today and have a ton of roots, pix tomorrow. Built a new mom room and put a 4x6 flood table in there for my mom's and clones. Have a 400w and 4 x 4' T5's,


----------



## ejbarraza (Mar 22, 2012)

Really nice set-up. RDWC grows mini-trees. Keep up the good work.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 22, 2012)

Here is the update on my DIY bubble cloner. I started them on May 6 and it's been 15 days as you can see it works fine. I will put these right into the UC in about 5 to 7 days. When I have the room re-build and everything moved outside for better cooling. Temps are 76 to 81.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 22, 2012)

So here is the monster I ordered, can run 33 lines from it, will put 2 6" air stones in each bucket and have air to spare. Have my water fracturing pumps coming for the epicenter's and thinking of running the main feed hose through the chiller res to cool the air, what do think? The pump will be outside with the rest of the equipment.

 





The new deep water air pumps offer high volume with steady air flow. Energy efficient, quiet operation. Single outlet discharge.12.25" x 8.5" x 8.75" 6' cord. Suitable for ponds up to 10,000 gallons. 9150 cu.in/min. air volume 100 watts. Includes 7.25 plastic air diffuser with 33 air outlets. (3/4" ID air tubing not included) Max water depth 11'6" Pressure +6.53 psi. Rated at 45db.
Only 100w


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 22, 2012)

Needed some room for my mom's and clones so looked around and re-cycled some stuff I had laying around. 4x6 ebb & flow, timer, small air pump, 250gal res pump and a 400w. The other side has the blubber and some seeds ect. under 4 four foot T5's.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 22, 2012)

this is my new toy, it is made for fish and has some limitations, like it will only measure to 6.4 pH, it might change, may not. What I do like about it is it will take continuous readings for temp and a few others, and send it to my computer and I can check the system from my smart phone and it will send alarms out to any device I want. It is upgrade able and cost me $99.00, here is the link will post as I start to use it. You just toss it in you tank or my case res.

http://www.seneye.com/


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 22, 2012)

Had to buy more lights....


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 22, 2012)

Here are the girls at 8 1/2 weeks and a few days to go yet. Ran them a little to hot last 2 weeks and you can see some curl and burn. I have 3 kushes and 2 of my strains, #7 ( I decided to call it [FONT=arial, sans-serif]*Novocaine, leaves you numb for long time *[/FONT]_) _and Yellow ( I decided to call it blue storm), not big on names but what the heck EH!. My #7 was 7 of 40 seeds from a cross and it was the best one and yellow was the same thing, just used colors. I have been breading for quite a while and don't mind spending good money on seeds. Always looking for the next best thing to cross with the last next best thing, if you get my drift, LOL mad scientist in me..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 22, 2012)

Nice updates wood, and toys  im saving up for a 13gal xxxl 12 site uc system might be a few month but im sold


----------



## cerberus (Mar 23, 2012)

woodsmaneh! said:


> Here is the update on my DIY bubble cloner. I started them on May 6 and it's been 15 days as you can see it works fine. I will put these right into the UC in about 5 to 7 days. When I have the room re-build and everything moved outside for better cooling. Temps are 76 to 81.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2082885View attachment 2082886


no sub pump?

when i drop a pump in the to spray on to the stalks (before roots) the water leaks out the sides (I use tuperware just like that)

you just fill the water high and throw a shit ton of air in there?


great white roots! nice!


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 23, 2012)

cerberus said:


> no sub pump?
> 
> when i drop a pump in the to spray on to the stalks (before roots) the water leaks out the sides (I use tuperware just like that)
> 
> ...


I add some food but that's all I do, tons of bubbles and the stalkes are submerged in the water.


----------



## cerberus (Mar 23, 2012)

nice.. i might try that tech next time. what kind of air pump you running in your cloner? not that monsta i hope!


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 23, 2012)

2 small ones they cost 40$ each from the pet shop. they are running four 12" stones


----------



## cerberus (Mar 23, 2012)

word. i have a nice commercial one i have used on and off for my nute rez, it would work perfect for this. I have removed the pump once roots hit water, and went DWC untill time for planting in the soil or ebb and flow but i have always steered away from going right to it.

thanks for the 411


----------



## matt7835706 (Mar 23, 2012)

Woods your funny man, your like a kid in a candy store. You spend more money on toys then your crop is worth lol. You are like me it just way to much fun isn't it!!! Stay cool and keep up the awesome threads!! 

Oh one more thing, what province are you living in? Did you see thay passed the new omnibus bill!? You can thank the Calgarian Steve for that.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 23, 2012)

matt7835706 said:


> Woods your funny man, your like a kid in a candy store. You spend more money on toys then your crop is worth lol. You are like me it just way to much fun isn't it!!! Stay cool and keep up the awesome threads!!
> 
> Oh one more thing, what province are you living in? Did you see thay passed the new omnibus bill!? You can thank the Calgarian Steve for that.


ON is home, will be a while before it's phased in but still sucks. You get more time for 25 plants than a child molester WTF


----------



## grobofotwanky (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey woodsman, you gave me rep the other day, but the thread says N/A. Just tryin to figure out what it was for. Thanks chief.


----------



## KryptKeepa (Mar 24, 2012)

This bill took my from growin SOG to now growing Trees... I'm from NL myself!!

I'm still trying to decide if I want to grow 2 trees and veg 2 for a perpetual... or 3 and 3....
Its now the difference between a slap on the wrist and 6 months in jail... 
I've always found it funny that they made it dependant on plant number.... O well


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 24, 2012)

KryptKeepa said:


> This bill took my from growin SOG to now growing Trees... I'm from NL myself!!
> 
> I'm still trying to decide if I want to grow 2 trees and veg 2 for a perpetual... or 3 and 3....
> Its now the difference between a slap on the wrist and 6 months in jail...
> I've always found it funny that they made it dependant on plant number.... O well



A lot of people say they can tell me how many to grow but not how big LOL, fact is they can, HC say's in the rules average plant yield is 40g. So I only keep the very best and toss the rest, nudge nudge wink wink

PS You being from the rock is cool, I have had many a good time out there, " boy" , worked in the oil patch with a bunch of boys from the rock, tons of fun but think I took 5 years off my liver..... worked off shore from there also.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 24, 2012)

The back 2 clones were not growing very well a week ago but they have caught up, nice surprise. Got all the girls out of the room so will start tomorrow on the rebuild, got my 42000 gph pump for the chiller and my new mag pumps will be here Monday Morning. So with luck will have both systems up and running by next weekend at the latest. Fingers crossed.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 24, 2012)

Lots of guys see some growers that have very white roots and think they have to have white roots also? Fact is your roots can be any number of colors and be just fine. Most guys who use H2O2 have white roots because H2O2 is peroxide and is used for dyeing hair and the stuff eats the old coating on the roots, Kind of like brushing your teeth. Here are some pix of my roots at the end of 9 weeks using Dutch master Gold and Big Bud and OverDrive. Well got 3 kushes in the dryer with some Novocain (#7) Smoking some KO Kush and Novocain right now. Man does the BB and OD pack on the weight. Going to run a DM vs Canna this time to see what happens.


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Mar 24, 2012)

woodsmaneh! said:


> got my 42000 gph pump for the chiller and my new mag pumps will be here Monday Morning.







Whow eh!... are you irrigating a whole acre now woodsmen-eh!​
J/k
Roots look nice on those clones! how old are they now 2-2.5 weeks?
Btw.. where you able to get those superboxes 2 for 20$ ? I payed 20 each last year.

Edit: about roots, mine are nice and white till about 2-3 week to harvest then start yellowing or browning but not to your extent. I'm also running chem nutes.


​


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 24, 2012)

UnderCurrentDWC said:


> Whow eh!... are you irrigating a whole acre now woodsmen-eh!​
> J/k
> Roots look nice on those clones! how old are they now 2-2.5 weeks?
> Btw.. where you able to get those superboxes 2 for 20$ ? I payed 20 each last year.
> ...



March 7 they went into the cloner, so 17 days. Up here I paid 15.99 on sale, will get to them after the refit of the main room, moving everything that generates heat outside. So will post pix of the rebuild this week. Your girls are looking good, getting tall. I'm going to use your foam idea for the tops as they seal better and keep drips inside better than the real lids, I think.

I need a pump that can pump 2800 gph at a head of 7 feet so this will do it and I got a 6 year warranty on it. Moving the stuff in the big room outside put's the chiller 6.6 feet above ground for this room. In the new room I will bore holes in the blocks to the outside which is level with the room. Cutting down on power and cooling requirements, $1,000.00 + a month is getting up there. EH! Thanks for dropping in bro...bend those girls over LOL


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Mar 24, 2012)

woodsmaneh! said:


> bend those girls over LOL



I was thinking about that but the buds under the light are just as big as the ones forming out of the direct light... so I thought I'd just see what happens. In the mean time I did mount a 175w Mh and a 100w T5 over those tall girls to shed some more light on there situation, I'm rotating the plants 45* every day as well to even it out.

Yeah I'd like to get the chiller and ballasts out of the basement as well. I have noticed my chiller not being able to cool as well when the air it pulls in is above 85* I think I'd be screwed in the summer time thought when outdoor temps stay over 90 for months. There's another part of my house where there's a nice tall crawl space to work with and temps stay much cooler during summer I might end up putting it there, I'd also have to work with about a 4-5 foot head to get it to ground level.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 24, 2012)

All commercial building have there chillers on the roof and they work fine but I know what you mean, I have a buddy in the cooling business and he said stick it out side it will run cooler. It get to be 90's here for weeks at a time so faced with the same issues. I am building a kind of shed to put all the stuff in 5wx4lx4h, will have lots of ventilation but not be out in sight, think I'll make it look like a dog house LOL will post pix, I am also putting it on the side that gets the least sun and it will be shaded and i think I will put a fan on a auto thermostat just as back up.


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 24, 2012)

Get the boys to build it for me.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Apr 4, 2012)

I have been busy, got the shed built and moved everything in there. Turned out to be 5'L x 4'w x 5'h all the sides are on hinges so easy to get at, got some ladies in today they will veg for 1 to 2 weeks in there. The 4200 gph pump is working real well and I got a 6 years warranty on it, way cool. The air fracturing pumps were a bust not enough bubbles for me, I guess that's way I got the extra regular impellers. I'm going to do 1 room with DM and one with Canna to see how my ladies like it. Be back with pics soon.


----------



## KryptKeepa (Apr 4, 2012)

Sounds good Woods!!!

Cant wait to see some of those pictures!


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 5, 2012)

^^That image image me lol. Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## ohmy (Apr 5, 2012)

I keep losing this thread, Very nice job, that is now my dream set up in my next life.lol Keep up the great work


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Apr 22, 2012)

Well got the other room done switched out the Rubbermaid cans for tough totes and that was worth the $113.00 to do it. Know anyone who can use 9 garbage cans with holes in both sides LOL, I got more cans boxes and pails with holes in them, it's kind of funny, I'll take a pix some time of my growing grave yard. 

Moved the ballast, chiller, fans (except 1) and air pump outside. I just flipped the girls yesterday so were on our way for 9 weeks. I got a feeling about this grow and think it will be the best yet. I'm running 8 Novocain (my cross that I use to call #7) and they should blow up real good. I am also running H2o2 in all my systems to see what it does. I have done a ton of research on it and it's just got to be done, so I'm doing it, I am using Zone once a week also. DM hate's the stuff for some reason???? But I do like to go my own way some times. I built 2 dog houses for all the equipment and it makes so much difference in temperature it's unreal, dropped 10 degrees and fans don't come on much. Here is the new room that had the cans in it it has 4 1000w overhead.


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Apr 23, 2012)

I bet your room feels so much different with all that hardware outside. I need to do that with my grow.
Plant's look real healthy and bushy.... and big!!, do you think you'll have an issue with crowding?

So... jealous of those big totes! 
Room looks awesome man!


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Apr 23, 2012)

I'll have them caged in the next few days and do some trimming and twisting and bending over. I have some other large ladies in veg in the other room, they will be very big also. It's a nice problem to have after some not so great grows. Having the equipment outside is great but I like to see my equipment often so now I need to go outside, but it is worth it.


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Apr 24, 2012)

Right on!.... I'm gonna' try a few cages this go round. Have you seen gettogrows' Uc thread over on Icmag dot com? 3+lbs/per!!! crazyness!!!!

So how many gallons does that new system run on? 
I'm guessing 180


----------



## legallyflying (Apr 24, 2012)

do you have a link to that thread? that sounds AWESOME


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Apr 24, 2012)

legallyflying said:


> do you have a link to that thread? that sounds AWESOME


https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=209486


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Apr 24, 2012)

UnderCurrentDWC said:


> Right on!.... I'm gonna' try a few cages this go round. Have you seen gettogrows' Uc thread over on Icmag dot com? 3+lbs/per!!! crazyness!!!!
> 
> So how many gallons does that new system run on?
> I'm guessing 180



yup bang on the totes are 27 gal but with air space 20 each is real close. There going crazy I went in with the weed eater and took a pile of the bottoms, some one mention crowding LOL. 
I fence some of my property every year (30 acres) with sheep red top fencing ( smaller at the bottom than at the top so great for plants, keeps my dogs safe too. So I can go out and cut any size I need as long as it's not more that 4 feet high.

I was on the hunt for some new seeds and picked up Barneys Farm fem. Pineapple and sensi seeds Hundu Kush. Got them germinating as soon as I got home with them. It's kind of nice to go shopping for seeds and not need to mail out.

I think I will stick some foam on top to gain more root room. I think putting the holes for the pipe in the middle of the totes was a mistake, should have offset them like I was originality going to do. Another set of containers ruined, I can pack my vinyl record collection in them . After this grow will re configure with new totes.

I am growing 4 different strains in the UC, uber kush, double kush, Novocain and Blue Storm and a new cross in the jumbo called Herijuana/Coco kush,it's going to get busy here.

I went out and bought 50 feet 3/8 copper refrigeration tubing and am going to try using that as a chiller coil. I don't think that the copper will react that much with the nutrients as they are at a very low PPM, the SS coils are 1/4 and killing my pumps, so a little bigger more flow and at worst my plants turn a nice blue. Copper does that. We will see not all my ideas have panned out but it's fun trying and keeps me busy.

The plants in the new totes are the best I have grown in the RDWC to-date, just got to make it through the next 8 weeks.

How was your vacation LF? did you toss the plants when you got home? Sorry to here you got issues with gunk of some sort.


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Apr 25, 2012)

woodsmaneh! said:


> I think putting the holes for the pipe in the middle of the totes was a mistake, should have offset them like I was originality going to do.


Yeah I hear you on that. 
Next time I change grow tubs I'm going with insulated ice chests (igloo) and placing the uniseals at opposite sides of the longer parts of the ice chest, better current interaction with the roots.
I was thinking I could cut the pvc (between grow sites) longer and as the plants need more room I could expand the length between grow sites by just pushing more of the pvc out of the uniseal, anyway that's an idea I have floating around, I might just rearrange the room to be stationary @ 65" o/c and run bare bulb vert. I noticed my buds get super dense when surrounded by 2400w of bare bulb.



woodsmaneh! said:


> I went out and bought 50 feet 3/8 copper refrigeration tubing and am going to try using that as a chiller coil. I don't think that the copper will react that much with the nutrients as they are at a very low PPM, the SS coils are 1/4 and killing my pumps, so a little bigger more flow and at worst my plants turn a nice blue. Copper does that.




1/4"? lol, yeah not much flow through that.
I think my chiller is 3/4" ss, and your 1hp chiller must be 1" or more ss tubing?
From what i've read copper is a no no in dwc, but I would like to see some blue plants. lol.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Apr 27, 2012)

Well went down to have a look at the new system and heard some strange noises, opened the lids in the last 2 totes and there is about 4" of water, should be 12". The plants in 1 week have stuffed the pipes, if it was offset like I was going to do this would not have happened so soon. Will move them to the jumbo and flip the room. The other plants in the uc are big enough to flip but the ones in the jumbo are still small. So ordered new 3" Uniseals and will pick up new totes for them. O well.... that's what can happen when experimenting. The totes have 1 1/2 Uniseals from another project, my bad.

I looked at coolers at Wallmart and they were 12 gallon and cost 25$ on sale.??? things are not cheap up here.


----------



## cerberus (Apr 27, 2012)

growing to fast is my favorite problem


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Apr 27, 2012)

cerberus said:


> growing to fast is my favorite problem



Sounds like a happiness problem, big = happy

thank you growing gods LOL


----------



## woodsmaneh! (May 10, 2012)

I have been busy but here is what the Jumbo room looks like at week 3, very pleased to say the least. Using DM and Big Bud, one more week of BB than a 1 week rest than start the Overdrive for 4 weeks. This is one of those grows you dream about.......where everything is going your way, for a change...


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (May 10, 2012)

Yes!, It's a veritable forest down there!​


----------



## ANC (May 11, 2012)

May I add


----------



## cerberus (May 11, 2012)

yeah.. thats really gotta suck huh? i mean they are OBVIOUSLY growing way way to fast.. and those bud sites look to plentyful too.. yeah its like, dang man and i thought this was going to be the one that goes "ok" for you..

but i guess another home run derby aint bad either..


cuz

WHOLLY FUCK!

dang meng yo be kill'n it.


----------



## legallyflying (May 15, 2012)

Looking banger dude! Well, I did toss my plants when I got home. Just hit them too hard with sterlizers and chemicals, I think they got post tramautic stress syndrom and they were not going to come out of it. Super pissed that the UC didn't work out how I planned. I threw a bunch of fresh genetics (super skunk and slee skunk, and some C99 plants I had growing from seed into coco and just threw them into flower about a week ago. 

Man, coco is soooo easy. Just get the ph kind of right, and water the suckers and the plants look beautiful. I have a bunch of c-99 and channel+ clones that I am going to get into DWC buckets and get them to start vegging for another UC round in about 8 weeks. 

I had one idea however... has anyone ever done a DWC ebb and flow? I'm thinking that the roots don't really need that much water..I mean, look at DWC or UC in flower.. half the root mass isn't even touching the water so I was thinking that maybe I'll have a DWC bucket set up and just flood the buckets once every two hours for about 10 minutes. Any thoughts? At least I won't have to worry about air stones or anything and my thought is that the roots will stay plenty wet.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (May 16, 2012)

legallyflying said:


> Looking banger dude! Well, I did toss my plants when I got home. Just hit them too hard with sterlizers and chemicals, I think they got post tramautic stress syndrom and they were not going to come out of it. Super pissed that the UC didn't work out how I planned. I threw a bunch of fresh genetics (super skunk and slee skunk, and some C99 plants I had growing from seed into coco and just threw them into flower about a week ago.
> 
> Man, coco is soooo easy. Just get the ph kind of right, and water the suckers and the plants look beautiful. I have a bunch of c-99 and channel+ clones that I am going to get into DWC buckets and get them to start vegging for another UC round in about 8 weeks.
> 
> I had one idea however... has anyone ever done a DWC ebb and flow? I'm thinking that the roots don't really need that much water..I mean, look at DWC or UC in flower.. half the root mass isn't even touching the water so I was thinking that maybe I'll have a DWC bucket set up and just flood the buckets once every two hours for about 10 minutes. Any thoughts? At least I won't have to worry about air stones or anything and my thought is that the roots will stay plenty wet.


I noticed Jackmayoffer has gone back to dirt, hummmmmm. Have you checked out what he is doing now? He kind of reminds me of myself always looking for an edge and changing. It kind of freeked a bunch of people out when he started to switch. I would love to go back to dirt if I could get my yield up

I think you may need to flood them more often than 2 hr. why not just put a drip line on top, you could put a cinder block under each pail with a plant but leave the res on the floor, that way the pails will drain to the res and you have a constant drip to feed them? You may need more than 1 drip tube for sure.

Sounds like your thinking more of thin film method of growing? I have a buddy who does flood and drain with rockwool and he does very well. He has a 4x8 flood table at an angle and just has a constant flow from top to bottom. Kind of like how TK does his clones in cubes.


I feel your fustration, that's the down side of the UC. I would go back to my dirt in a heart beat if they grew real big. I am going to buy a couple big air pots and toss them in the room and see how big I can grow them. If I can get 1/2 to 3/4 I'm back to dirt. I think the key with the UC is to make sure you got a real good root system sticking out before you flip to flower. That's what I did to get the monsters I got now I veged the shit out of them in the UC before flipping. As you can see if I get to the end I get a home run like Jack and TexasKidd

I'm in seed test mode for the next 2 months, I got from Sannies NYCD/Coco Kush, Selene and Herijuana IBL and from Barrnies Farm Red Cheery Berry http://barneysfarm.com/?l=en&i=30 and Pineapple chunk http://barneysfarm.com/?l=en&i=20

Going to be busy, busy busy,

Here are the ladies in my Jumbo at week 5, still looking good. This is why I went with the UC in the first place, now can I do it again is the question. I should have whacked them more a couple weeks ago with the chain saw LOL


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (May 16, 2012)

Take some of that 6500 and buy a spell checker so 'experiment' is spelled correctly next time. Other then that, looks good.

Also love the gas no pest strip next to the buds you are ingesting or others are.. mmm maybe not good.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (May 16, 2012)

Shit looks killer nice grow.. I agree with Budda get that no pest strip outta there.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 16, 2012)

Looking stellar! Wood


----------



## cerberus (May 16, 2012)

BigBuddahCheese said:


> Take some of that 6500 and buy a spell checker so 'experiment' is spelled correctly next time. Other then that, looks good.
> 
> Also love the gas no pest strip next to the buds you are ingesting or others are.. mmm maybe not good.



here is where you are wrong, thats how they spell it where he is from.. like an x-pear-a-mint



and hey, everything else is fucking killing it


----------



## woodsmaneh! (May 21, 2012)

Still kicking it... 

Got all my stuff to change over to another 3" UC with staggered pipes this time. She's up and running.

The Jumbo is working out just as I hoped it would, be interesting to see the root balls...when done

5 1/2 weeks took these pix from a ladder, send help no room left can't get door open LOL, 

Ph 5.8, PPM 740, Res Temp 66, room 80/75, RH 85/45, 5 1/2 weeks, drinking about 25 gal every 2 days


----------



## Southtexasman87 (May 21, 2012)

Looking sick as hell!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 21, 2012)

Yah your killing it wood! Uc fails to disapoint


----------



## BeaverHuntr (May 22, 2012)

God damn!!!!!!!


----------



## iamaaror (May 22, 2012)

I has a boner.


----------



## StonyValley (May 27, 2012)

Woodsmaneh- how is ur xl 13 working out ? 
i have been using black buckets for along time then i started into the current culture a few years ago using 64 /8 gal moduals with the gh line up and i just switched to the cc recomended nutes- cant think of the name right now lol , im considering trying g the 13 gal mods, how is i working for you ?


----------



## strizee (May 27, 2012)

holy fuck! thats heaven right there...!!!!!!!


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Southtexasman87 (Jun 18, 2012)

Gotta love dr. House!!! Any updates yet?


----------



## chrishydro (Jun 18, 2012)

I love corona!


----------



## Afistakis (Jun 18, 2012)

I want to thank you for sharing your wealth of knowledge and time. Between reading your thread and UnderCurrent's this is what I came up with to work in the space I have. I hope that it can bring you pride as a co-father and live up to your example!




8 site 18 gal RDWC, 2" pvc to uniseal, 950 gph mag pump, 1/4 hp chiller, 3kw digital lighting with exhaust cooling, 240w air pump with drip line for stones and ac mostly in a 4x8x7 tent!

Planting some Blue Dream soon!


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jun 19, 2012)

That looks real good


----------



## PetFlora (Jun 19, 2012)

Although UC is a finely honed system, they want BIG money for it (yikes $850- wtf???). Consequently, many of us are experimenting with our own version. I have developed a super simple DIY F & D kit (which eliminates the added complexity of circ water). Most of you already have the hardware, although a big *air* pump is key

I call it my DIY 21st Century Flood & Drain. Rockin pics from early veg- 4 weeks from harvest, 

Details in my journal


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jun 19, 2012)

I guess you have pix with 1/2 to 2 pound plants in your system? The UC comes with very good equipment and part of it being such a good system is the water flow between the pails and back to the res. so from what you describe you don't do this so don't see how this is relevant to the thread? Maybe try the DIY section.......or start your own thread.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jul 6, 2012)

Well I need some cooling so decided to build this to use my chiller. Got the rad from the wreckers and added some stuff I had in my junk pile and there you go AC from a chiller. I have about $200.00 into it.

Rad 15$
rad cap 20$
Rad hose 20$
new 1/3hp fan motor 100$
Fittings ect. 25$

Drops the temp 10 degrees


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jul 6, 2012)

Well time to re-load the systems and make some changes. It's been 40+ around here so I need to do more about cooling and the new ^^^^^ AC system can use all the help it can get. I am going to insulate everything in the room and see what happens. I have loaded the UC with Novocain and will put more in my jumbo system. My third system will have Double Kush in it. So hang on here we go...


----------



## ^Slanty (Jul 6, 2012)

Looking stellar as always! Can't wait for the show!


----------



## ottawaliquid (Jul 6, 2012)

Woods you are McGyver man.. love that DIY AC unit you hooked up to your chiller... you checking out Bluesfest at all?

Going there tonight.. I'll be the guy blazing!


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jul 6, 2012)

Yup I go every year get the VIP x 2 and sell the shows I don't want to a group of friends that buy my extra every year. Will be harder this year due to the chipped bracelets but we all know each other so picking it up is no problem. I found smoking in the can to be the best, and safest. Helps make sure your joint don't go missing in the crowd lol..... sure is hot and will be for the next few days...need lots to drink, I'm not going tonight, stay home by the pool to keep cool. How's your grow going? Been in to see the boys at the hydro shop lately?


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jul 6, 2012)

Got the room and barrels insulated and loaded. To lazy right now to take pix but will do so tomorrow at the latest. It's 95 outside and 85 in the room. My chiller is set to 59 and is running at 74, most of the time it runs at 63 but due to the high heat and humidity it's running 10 degrees hotter. If I had no cooling the room would be 125 degrees in 20 min with all the lights on. I have cut lights by 50% to help manage the heat and may even keep the lights out for 48 hours or more during the heat wave. Back soon....

Pix from my last grow UC at 7 weeks flower


----------



## hogan400 (Jul 8, 2012)

Yo woods what up mang. What the issue with the other site, I tried getting on there several times, over several days and cant/
I have a damn phone number I need in my inbox and cant get it.....lol


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jul 8, 2012)

It's fixed they were doing an upgrade


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jul 9, 2012)

Got them loaded and will flip in a week.


----------



## AKBud (Jul 14, 2012)

Very nice grow! Thanks for all the info and leg work ....... I am buying the XL double 24 system from UC. People can complain about the $ for the set up, i wont! Your pics are proof the system is bad ass, not to mention, we didnt have the fuss of building such a set up, nice! I think I saw a CAP controller in the room? How do you like it? I'm up in the air on which one to buy.


----------



## WheresWaldosBUD (Jan 15, 2013)

woodsmaneh! said:


> Got the room and barrels insulated and loaded. To lazy right now to take pix but will do so tomorrow at the latest. It's 95 outside and 85 in the room. My chiller is set to 59 and is running at 74, most of the time it runs at 63 but due to the high heat and humidity it's running 10 degrees hotter. If I had no cooling the room would be 125 degrees in 20 min with all the lights on. I have cut lights by 50% to help manage the heat and may even keep the lights out for 48 hours or more during the heat wave. Back soon....
> 
> Pix from my last grow UC at 7 weeks flower
> 
> View attachment 2243592


 nice grow bro just read thru the whole tread! how big are the barrels that you are using in this room?


----------



## dbdweller (Jan 15, 2013)

Doing good it seems.

You might want to change the setting on the camera...would like to see the health of ur girls...

The leaves, veins... see how well ur levels are lol

Good job


----------



## legallyflying (Jan 15, 2013)

very nice indeed. Hey woods.. you interested in trading some genetics? I got some Cindy 99 that is pretty damn awesome and jesus christ does it flower fast. Its a freak of nature!!


----------



## woodsmaneh! (May 30, 2013)

Hi guys thought I would post some pix of a grow I am doing for SinCitySeeds, this is NightFire OG and there are 2 phenos that I am growing in RDWC. This is week 5, last Sunday. As you can see they are frosting up big time and the fruity smell is soooo sweet. Enjoy


----------



## legallyflying (May 30, 2013)

damn dude. that looks like the fire!! I have wanted to grow some of the fire OG strains but I have read the phenos are all over the boar and didn't want to mess with it .


----------



## woodsmaneh! (May 30, 2013)

I got 2 phenos from 8 seeds and they are labeled 5 and 7. I will post some bud shots and you will be able to see the difference in the bud structure. Both are killer and you know how hard it is to get into my garden, wish I had kept a male. The guys at SSS are good people and I'm deciding what to grow next from them but I will grow more of their beans this year.

Peace

made some oil 2 weeks ago


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jun 4, 2013)

here are some shots of the NightFire OG from SinCitySeeds.

week 6

room temp 85d/ 75 n
RH 70%d/ 40%n
PPM 500
pH 5.5


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jun 4, 2013)

looking very frosty for 6 weeks, pix of the 2 phenols that I have from NightFire OG


----------



## legallyflying (Jun 7, 2013)

I can't believe how fuckkin frosty there are. Dude, your stoked!!

By the way, just switched my DWC to flood drain. Perlite, dash of coco, and some leftover ton for the buckets


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jun 23, 2013)

It's time I'm going in, the big chop on an Epic grow of NightFire OG from SinCitySeeds, the pix speak for themselves.

So will chop and post more pix and discuss yield and do a smoke report.


----------



## legallyflying (Jun 23, 2013)

Looking good woods!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 25, 2013)

Love swinging by and peeping your progress wood! 

As always great job.


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 25, 2013)

I've been checking out the sinmint cookies. Pretty sure this thread just sold another pack of beans for them.


----------



## Joedank (Nov 18, 2013)

frosty!! cant wait to try a pack


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 20, 2013)

you better buy like 4 packs and HOPE you get a good one. THat's kind of the word on the street anyways. 

Woodsy..you still around?


----------



## thenasty1 (Dec 15, 2013)

thank you woodsman for documenting these grows. interesting threads, full of ideas.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 23, 2014)

legallyflying said:


> you better buy like 4 packs and HOPE you get a good one. THat's kind of the word on the street anyways.
> 
> Woodsy..you still around?



Yup ever now and than buddy, in the middle of getting a legal licence in Canada so up to my ass in gators, things are going well. How you doing? PM me


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 23, 2014)

thenasty1 said:


> thank you woodsman for documenting these grows. interesting threads, full of ideas.


Thanks for the nice words, I'll have to put some new pix up for you.


----------



## legallyflying (Jan 24, 2014)

How did the legal process go? Oregon is releasing commercial growing regs at the end of the month


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 31, 2014)

legallyflying said:


> How did the legal process go? Oregon is releasing commercial growing regs at the end of the month


The process is very slow and they have only licensed 9 companies and 5 have no weed yet, it's messed up. They need 1.3 metric tons to cover everyone. I start building on Monday, renovating the inside of our building. I hope to have our web site up by the end of next month, I'll PM you when its up. It's amazing the room you can build when you have $$ it's going to be so cool and totaly automated right down to injecting nutrients and ph up/down, I think I'm going to use Growtronix, I looked at the Growbot but it can't do 1/2 what the growtronix can and the tec is a price, sent in some questions and he told me to read the manual, I told him I did that's why I ask the question, he told me they don't want customers like me


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jan 31, 2014)

top vanilla kush


nightfire og


----------



## doubletake (Oct 24, 2014)

woodsmaneh! said:


> View attachment 2980956
> 
> top vanilla kush
> 
> ...


Wow this journal is so sick please keep us updated.
I am planning on doing two monster plants in my 4x8 tent with 2 5 gallon dwc buckets. 
But now you got me thinking 18 gallon totes!


----------



## Tone5500 (Oct 24, 2014)

doubletake said:


> Wow this journal is so sick please keep us updated.
> I am planning on doing two monster plants in my 4x8 tent with 2 5 gallon dwc buckets.
> But now you got me thinking 18 gallon totes!


Bro you want monster plants and less head ache do at least 16 gallon tote ever scent I switched to larger tote no problems and only check on them ever 4 days change out every 10-14 . Start in 5 then go to at least 16 and I'm running two off a 7 watts fish tank pump with two air stones in each and it's doing great , I'm out of town , but those are about 3 ft tall and about 5-6 weeks from seed and already cut 20 clones from go luck


----------



## doubletake (Oct 24, 2014)

Tone5500 said:


> Bro you want monster plants and less head ache do at least 16 gallon tote ever scent I switched to larger tote no problems and only check on them ever 4 days change out every 10-14 . Start in 5 then go to at least 16 and I'm running two off a 7 watts fish tank pump with two air stones in each and it's doing great , I'm out of town , but those are about 3 ft tall and about 5-6 weeks from seed and already cut 20 clones from go luck


Nice hell yeah man I'm convinced screw 5 gallons I'll go get the big totes and thow like 4 air stones in each haha 
With a 8 inch net pot.


----------



## Penny wise (Oct 26, 2014)

woodsmaneh! said:


> So Big drum roll..... 439g = just shy of 4 lbs. Not bad for a second try but it is very good yield per plant. Average plant yield is 1/2 pound., want to get to 3/4 lb soon.


I like how this guy says 439 grams Is just shy of 4 pounds,

Just goes to show ,, spending big money don't make you any good


----------



## Joedank (Oct 27, 2014)

I think hE MENt 4 lbs OFf 4 plantS


Penny wise said:


> I like how this guy says 439 grams Is just shy of 4 pounds,
> 
> Just goes to show ,, spending big money don't make you any good


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 27, 2014)

Penny wise said:


> I like how this guy says 439 grams Is just shy of 4 pounds,
> 
> Just goes to show ,, spending big money don't make you any good


lol gg math


----------



## doubletake (Oct 27, 2014)

Penny wise said:


> I like how this guy says 439 grams Is just shy of 4 pounds,
> 
> Just goes to show ,, spending big money don't make you any good


Haha I assumed he missed a 1 in front or the "439"


----------

